# Prostatakrebs > Prostatakrebs und Psyche >  Stress und Krebs

## Muggelino

Stress kann die Entstehung von Krebs begünstigen und seine Heilung verhindern.

Mit Stress bezeichnet man die psychischen und physischen Reaktionen auf innere oder äußere Stressoren sowie die dadurch entstehenden Belastungen.
Je nach Bewältigungskapazität kann Stress als positiv oder negativ empfunden werden und sich auch entsprechend auswirken.
Sich negativ auswirkende Stressoren können vielfältig sein: Lärm, Mobbing, Schulden, Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes, Ängste, Scheidung, Insolvenz, Krankheit, Depression, Umzug, Überforderung, Tod von Angehörigen oder Freunden, Eheprobleme, Zeitmangel, Reizüberflutung und viele mehr.
Je häufiger diese Belastungen auftreten, je länger sie anhalten und je mehr man sich ihnen ausgeliefert fühlt, desto größer ist der Stress.

Dieser negativ empfundene Stress kann eine ganze Reihe von Veränderungen im Körper auslösen:
- Ausschüttung von Adrenalin, Noradrenalin und Cortisol
- Erhöhung des Muskeltonus
- Abbau von Gehirnmasse
- Magen- und Darmprobleme
- Gelenkschmerzen
- Hörsturz
- Schwächung des Immunsystems
- Vergesslichkeit, Verwirrung
- Schlafstörungen
- Appetitlosigkeit
und viele mehr.

Ich möchte hier insbesondere auf den Zusammenhang zwischen Immunsystem und Stress eingehen.
Unser Immunsystem gleicht einer mächtigen Armee, die unseren Körper vor Feinden schützt.
Feinde sind Viren und Bakterien, die in den Körper eindringen, aber auch entartete Zellen, die im Körper entstehen.
Eindringlinge treffen auf Fress- und Alarmzellen (Monozyten, Makrophagen), die sie binden und verdauen. Ausserdem werden Immunbotenstoffe (Zytokine) produziert, mit denen alle anderen Teile des Immunsystems alarmiert werden. Es kommt dadurch zu einer Aktivierung von B-Zellen, die Antikörper herstellen. T-Zellen nehmen den Kampf gegen die mit Antikörpern markierten Erreger auf. Die Zytokine können über das Gehirn Fieber auslösen, das die Erreger hemmt und Tumorzellen absterben lässt, und Leber und Knochenmark aktivieren. Auch sog. NK-Zellen (natürliche Killerzellen) sind in der Lage, von Viren infizierte Körperzellen sowie entartete Tumorzellen zu töten.
Diese Immunantwort ist so mächtig, dass Gefahr besteht, dass sie auch Schaden anrichten kann. Sei es, dass das Fieber zu hoch wird, dass das Blut Schaden nimmt oder dass Organe versagen. Selbst Tod durch Schock ist möglich.
Die wirkungsvollste Immunbremse des Körpers ist ein Hormon namens Cortisol. Es ist das Stresshormon, das die Gene der Zytokine wieder abdreht. Die Produktion von Cortisol wird im Gehirn gesteuert. Nervenzellen des Hypothalamus aktivieren CRH (Corticotropin--Releasing-Hormon), das wiederum das Hormon ACTH (Adrenocorticotropes Hormon) bilden lässt, wodurch es in der Nebenniere zur Ausschüttung von Cortisol kommt.
Diese Balance zwischen Stresssystem und Immunsystem folgt einem circadianem Rhythmus: Ist die Cortisolproduktion hoch, dann ist die Immunakivität niedrig und umgekehrt. So sind beim Menschen morgens die Gene des Stresssystems aktiviert, abends die des Immunsystems.

Durch Probleme in zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen, Depressionen und chronischen Stress kann dieses Gleichgewicht aus der Balance geraten. Das zentrale Stressgen CRH wird aktiviert, was zur vermehrten Produktion von Cortisol führt. Dies kann zur Folge haben, dass das Immunsystem behindert wird.
Eine Daueraktivierung der Stressachse kann das Immunsystem so schwächen, dass es zum Beispiel im Körper schlafende Viren wie Herpesviren oder auch das Epstein-Barr-Virus nicht mehr unter Kontrolle halten kann. Bei akuten Infektionen mit Viren oder Bakterien können wichtige Teile der Immunantwort ganz ausbleiben, was verschiedene chronische Gesundheitsstörungen zur Folge haben kann. T-Zellen und NK-Zellen sind vermindert und in ihrer Funktion gehemmt.
Kommen zum Stress noch andere Risikofaktoren wie Depression oder Rauchen, potenziert sich die Gefahr einer Krebserkrankung.

Aus diesen Gründen gehört zu jeder Krebstherapie eine Anti-Stress-Strategie.
Eine potentiell lebensbedrohende Krankheit stellt das Leben auf den Prüfstand. Es empfiehlt sich, alle Lebensbereiche nach Schwachstellen abzusuchen. Was macht Stress? Wo ist das Gleichgewicht gestört? Was stärkt mich, was schwächt mich? Wo fühle ich mich überfordert, wo unterfordert? Stresse ich meinen Körper durch schlechte Ernährung? Durch Bewegungsmangel? Bin ich eigentlich glücklich in meiner Ehe, in meinem Beruf? 
Wenn der Stress auf Konflikten beruht, sollten diese geklärt werden. 
Stress als Überreaktion auf Stressoren kann durch Entspannungsübungen gelindert werden. Das kann sein: Autogenes Training, Progressive Muskelentspannung, Meditation, Reiki usw. Yoga, Sport, Qi Gong können eine Hilfe sein.
Liegt der Stress in einer äußeren Situation begründet, kann die Krebsdiagnose Anlass sein, diese endlich zu verändern, beispielsweise sich scheiden zu lassen, auch wenn man dann aus dem Eigenheim ausziehen muss, oder sich einen anderen Job zu suchen, auch wenn man dort weniger verdient.
Auch kann sie Anstoß geben, sich um eine Psychotherapie zu kümmern. Das gilt besonders, wenn zum Stress noch Depressionen kommen oder Ängste oder andere psychische Beschwerden. Auch die Krebsdiagnose an sich ist natürlich einen großer Stressfaktor. Plötzlich rückt das eigene Lebensende näher, die Möglichkeit eines baldigen Todes ist gegeben. Es heisst, hinter jeder Angst steckt die Angst vor dem Tod. Viele Menschen, die ihre Krebserkrankung überwanden, sagten, zuerst hätten sie die Angst besiegt, dann den Krebs.

Krebs ist eine Gelegenheit, das eigene Wohlbefinden in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Wer bisher hauptsächlich für andere da war, hat jetzt die Möglichkeit (und das Recht!), sich um sich selbst zu kümmern. Alles, was der Gesundheit dient, ist hilfreich. 
Pflegen und verwöhnen Sie sich. Ernähren Sie sich gesund, halten Sie sich fit. Gönnen Sie sich viel Entspannung, Pausen, Abschalten. Machen Sie Urlaub. Lassen Sie sich massieren. Gönnen Sie sich ein wenig Luxus (Sie können das Geld am Ende eh nicht mitnehmen). Bauen Sie Belastungen konsequent ab. Simplify your life. Was macht Sie wirklich glücklich?
Lassen Sie los, was der Mühe nicht lohnt. Misten Sie aus in ihrem Leben. Wenn Sie sich zuviel aufgeladen haben, dann befreien Sie sich jetzt davon, erleichtern Sie die Last auf Ihren Schultern.
Spüren Sie genau hin, was Ihnen Stress macht. Vergeben Sie Menschen, die sie verletzt haben. Versöhnen Sie sich mit Ihrem Schicksal. Finden Sie Frieden und Ruhe. Erfreuen Sie sich an den kleinen Dingen. Nehmen Sie sich eine Auszeit. 
Krebs kann auch eine Wende sein, hin zu einem besseren Leben. Zu mehr Bewusstheit, mehr Gelassenheit, mehr Liebe, mehr Gesundheit. Wenn nicht jetzt - wann dann?

----------


## Briele

Hallo Muggelino,

Deinen Text habe ich mit Aufmerksamkeit zweimal gelesen und ich bin ganz bei Dir, was die Empfehlungen für Anti-Stress-Strategien betrifft. Diese Art von check-liste sollte am besten jeder Mensch schon früh verinnerlichen, sie in Abständen abklopfen und dann hopefully in der Lage sein, auch etwas zu ändern. 

Was es nach meinem (laienhaften) Wissen, den Informationen, die für mich einsehbar sind, aber nicht gibt, ist eine Studie, die den Zusammenhang zwischen Stress und Krebs belegt. Dies konnte bei Bluthochdruck, Schlaganfall, Depression belegt werden, aber bis jetzt nicht bei Krebserkrankungen. 
Angeblich wachen z.B. auch schlafende Herpesviren nicht unbedingt auf, weil das Immunsystem geschwächt ist, auch bei einem eben festgestellten super-duper Immunsystem können sie zuschlagen.

Bestimmt kann man einiges tun um gesund zu bleiben, gesund zu werden, aber man hat es nicht wirklich in der Hand. Es tut mir dann immer richtig leid, wenn an Krebs erkrankte Menschen zusätzlichen Stress erleiden, weil sie geradezu panisch auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Weg sind und verzweifeln, wenn trotz aller Bemühungen keine Besserung folgt.

Schon klar, das behauptest Du in Deinem Beitrag auch nicht, aber die Überschrift geht irgendwie in die Richtung und ist der Grund, daß ich schreibe.
Alles Gute für Dich und noch zwei Links, die vielleicht interessant sind.

Briele

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....ken/stress.php

https://books.google.de/books?id=BO4hurpHfFEC&pg=PA147&lpg=PA147&dq=gibt+es+eine+studie,+die+den+zusammenhang+zwisc  hen+stress+und+krebs+belegt?&source=bl&ots=oUgYm-2AHS&sig=UzdlkHlcq9HSvONbBVQfnIyGORs&hl=de&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwi0tOrtkt3RAhWjOsAKHQ2cDt04ChDoAQgkMAE#v  =onepage&q=gibt es eine studie, die den zusammenhang zwischen stress und krebs belegt?&f=false

----------


## Muggelino

Hallo Briele,

danke für die links, die kannte ich nicht (sonst hätte ich mir viel Geschreibe ersparen können).
Ich entnehme ihnen, dass Stress als Ursache für Krebs umstritten und noch nicht bewiesen ist, und dass aber ein Zusammenhang zwischen Stress und Krebsverlauf belegt ist (weniger Rezidive bei weniger Stress).
Auf letzteres kam es mir an, denn wir haben ja alle schon Krebs hier. 
Und wenn der Zusammenhang zwischen Stress und Schlaganfall, Depression etc. unstrittig ist, dann halte ich ihn auch für Krebs wahrscheinlich, auch wenn nicht alle Studien zu diesem Ergebnis kamen.
Natürlich soll man sich aus der Stressvermeidung keinen Stress machen! Ich schrieb oben: "Spüren Sie genau hin, was Ihnen Stress macht." Und ich wies darauf hin, dass es gut sei, sich mit seinen Ängsten auseinander zu setzen. 
Einen für alle "richtigen" Weg gibt es wohl nicht, und eine Erfolgsgarantie sowieso nicht. 
Mir kommt es darauf an, hier Denkanstösse zu geben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass man auch ausserhalb der Schulmedizin viel zu seiner Heilung beitragen kann, zumindest zu einem besseren Krankheitsverlauf. Und auch, wenn keine Besserung erfolgt, ist es gut, wenn man mit diesem Stress umgehen kann...

Danke für die Gelegenheit, dies klarzustellen.
Auch dir alles Gute!

Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

PS:



> Bestimmt kann  man einiges tun um gesund zu bleiben, gesund zu werden, aber man hat es  nicht wirklich in der Hand. Es tut mir dann immer richtig leid, wenn an  Krebs erkrankte Menschen zusätzlichen Stress erleiden, weil sie geradezu  panisch auf der Suche nach „dem richtigen Weg“ sind und verzweifeln,  wenn trotz aller Bemühungen keine Besserung folgt.


Ja, das tut mir auch leid. Aber was wäre die Konsequenz? Dann müsste man raten: Tun Sie am besten gar nichts, es könnte nicht klappen und dann wären Sie enttäuscht!
Kein überzeugendes Motto, weder für die Krebsbekämpfung noch fürs Leben allgemein.
Im Gegenteil: Wenn alle Bemühungen fehlschlagen, dann kann man wenigstens sagen "Okay, ich hab's versucht. Mehr konnte ich nicht tun."
Das ist allemal besser, als sich später Vorwürfe zu machen, sich nur auf Ärzte und Studien verlassen zu haben.
Es gibt ausser Studien auch noch den gesunden Menschenverstand, die Intuition, Erfahrungsberichte (nicht verallgemeinerbar, schon klar!) und viele Wahrscheinlichkeitsgrade zwischen unbewiesen und eindeutig bewiesen.
Diese Wissenschaftsgläubigkeit hier macht mir Stress ;-)!

----------


## Briele

Hallo Muggelino,

das letzte was ich möchte ist, Dir mit dem was ich schreibe, Stress zu machen (smilye) und ich hoffe Du findest mich nicht beckmesserisch wenn ich noch etwas dazu bemerke.

Nein, die Konsequenz wäre meiner Meinung nach nicht, einem Menschen zu raten, lassen sie alles bleiben, schlucken sie die Medizin und denken sie nicht weiter nach. Ich hatte ja geschrieben, daß ich Deine Punkte für jeden Menschen in allen Lebensphasen beachtenswert finde.

Ich plädiere lediglich die Dramatik heraus zu nehmen und meine damit nicht explizit Dich, Deine Beiträge, sondern all die zahlreichen Meldungen mit dem Thema Stress kann Krebs verursachen, oder Positiv denken hilft, all dieses. Man könnte doch darauf verzichten und gute Angebote auf das beschränken, was sie sein können: ein Angebot, eine Möglichkeit. Vielleicht könnten dann Betroffene mit weniger Druck das eine und andere ausprobieren und hätten nicht das Gefühl schon wieder etwas falsch gemacht, falsch entschieden zu haben, wenn der Erfolg ausbleibt.

Wir sind ja alle geprägt von Erfahrungen, die Deinen sind zu diesem Thema, bzw. wie man damit umgeht, andere als meine. Ich habe zu oft die Verzweiflung von kranken Menschen erlebt die meinten durch Versäumnisse an Krebs erkrankt zu sein und dann verzweifelt bemüht waren durch richtiges Verhalten gesund zu werden. Da denke ich dann schon, man hätte die Latte niedriger halten können, indem man sagt, vielleicht tut dir dies oder jenes gut, magst du es ausprobieren, kann ich dir dabei helfen. 

Und nun lass ich es auch.
Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Muggelino

Liebe/r Briele,

ich verstehe. 

Was bei dir als Druck oder Dramatik ankommt, habe ich mit Leidenschaft und Begeisterung abgeschickt. 
Ja, wir sind durch Erfahrungen geprägt. Ich mache immer wieder die Erfahrung, dass Krebskranke nicht bereit sind, ihren Lebensstil zu ändern. Sie rauchen weiter, sie trinken weiter, bauen ihr Übergewicht nicht ab, reduzieren ihren Stress nicht, ernähren sich ungesund, treiben keinen Sport - und erwarten dann, dass Ärzte, Forschung, Wissenschaft die Probleme lösen. 
Grad vor ein paar Tagen kam im TV eine Sendung mit dem Titel "Chemical chicas" über brustkrebskranke Frauen, die sich gegenseitig beistanden und Mut machten. Eigentlich eine tolle Sache, aber auch sie sah man rauchen, Fleisch grillen, Süßigkeiten essen...
Vielfach fehlt das Bewusstsein dafür, wie weit wir uns schon von einer gesunden Lebensweise entfernt haben. 
Ich glaube an die Selbstheilungskraft des Körpers, ich glaube auch an seelische Kräfte, die man mobilisieren kann. Aber der Umstieg von Vollmilchschokolade auf Zartbitter reicht nicht aus, wenn man eine lebensbedrohende Krankheit hat. Und zu sagen "vielleicht tut dir dies oder jenes gut" ruft wohl eher ein Achselzucken hervor und bleibt ohne Folgen. 
Die meisten Prostatakrebskranken haben ja noch eine beträchtliche Spanne Lebenszeit vor sich und somit Gelegenheit, die Lebensweise zu ändern. Diesen Vorteil haben nicht alle Krebskranke. Es gibt viele Erfolgsgeschichten über Therapieerfolge durch Sport beispielsweise (auch hier im Ersten Rat zu finden), aber dazu muss man sich bewegen, und dafür wiederum ist manchmal ein Tritt in den Allerwertesten nötig.
Sicher, für manche/n mag es zu spät sein, und dem ist damit nicht geholfen. Aber dem ist dann auch mit Stahl und Strahl nicht mehr geholfen. Dennoch wird der Arzt nicht sagen "magst du es ausprobieren", sondern die Behandlung dringend empfehlen.
Mein eigener PSA-Verlauf ist ungewöhnlich positiv zur Zeit, und ich führe das schon auf meine vielen Eigenbemühungen zurück, auch wenn ich diesen Zusammenhang nicht beweisen kann. Und ich denke, wenn ich das kann, können andere das auch, und es tut mir weh, hier so viele leiden zu sehen. Da geht dann wohl ein Helfersyndrom mit mir durch.
Aber ich verstehe auch, dass billige Ratschläge wie "denk positiv, dann wirst du geheilt" kontraproduktiv sind und auf gewisse Weise sogar den Kranken verhöhnen. Dagegen bin ich auch allergisch.
Übrigens bin ich überzeugt, dass zu meinem Krebs Stress eine Menge beigetragen hat. In den Jahren vor der Diagnose hatte ich: Verlust des Arbeitsplatzes, Umzug, Selbstständigkeit, Schulden, Existenzängste, Ende einer langen Beziehung, Insolvenz, Hartz IV, Herzrhythmusstörungen, Panikattacken, Schlaganfall der Mutter, Fortbildung. Dazu schlechte Ernährung, zu wenig Bewegung, 16 Jahre lang kein Urlaub. Vorwürfe mache ich mir nicht deswegen, mein Schicksal beklage ich auch nicht. 
Aber wenn eine ungesunde Lebensweise krank macht, dann kann auch ein gesunde gesund machen. Daran arbeite ich.

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morgen Briele. Ih werde immer Belächelt, ist auch schon bei der AHB von einem Arzt gewesen, weil ich immer sage das ich mir keine Gedanken mache die Ärzte werden schon wissen was für mich besser ist. Ich lese zwar hier im Forum mit aber es hat mich eigentlich noch keiner Verunsichern können. Meine OP ist jetz 1,5 Jahre her und Bestrahlungen hatte ich auch schon aber sonst fühle ich mich wohl in meiner Haut und mache mir keine großen Gedanken drüber. Nächstes Monat habe ich wieder einen Termin und mir wurde auch gesagt das ich wegen meiner Inkontinenz auch noch was machen kann. Lasse mich Überraschen. Das Leben ist zu schön um es sich zu versauern.

----------


## Hartmut S

Ja, dieses Leben ist zu schön, um es zu versauen.
Da muss ich Michi recht geben!

Lieber Detlef, was erwartest du denn von deinen Maßnahmen?
Deine PSA Werte sind doch nur gesunken, weil du diese Spritzen-Therapie 2015/2016 gemacht hast.
Da gibt es erst einmal immer einen Aufwärtstrend und dann Abwärtstrend beim PSA
In dieser Phase bist du gerade.
Danach geht es nur aufwärts.
Wenn du die Krebszellen nicht reizt geht es langsamer.
Wenn doch, möchte ich nicht wissen, was passiert.

Ich esse und trinke, was mir schmeckt.
Alkohohl, Milch, Grillgut und schönen geräucherten Lachs  :L&auml;cheln: 
Trinke mal einen Schluck aus der Pulle, und zünde dir eine Zigarre an.
Du glaubst gar nicht, wie das entspannt.
Kein Mensch macht sich mehr Gedanken um seine Krankheit!  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich finde deine Ausführungen dennoch toll.
Stress und Krebs.
Ich hatte in meinem Leben kaum Stress gehabt.
Wieso habe ich Krebs?

Keine Scheidung, eine liebe Frau, ein Häuschen im Grünen, Boot, Campingwagen, viel Urlaub und Zufriedenheit im Leben.
Warum habe ich Clusterkopfschmerz, Fibrose und Prostatakrebs?

Lass dich nicht aufhalten, schreibe weiter.
Es wird sicherlich viele Menschen geben, die ihren Lebensstil ändern.
Sie hätte es vielleicht ja vor ihrer Erkrankung machen können.

Wenn du erkrankt bist, geht leider nichts mehr.
Genieße dein Leben, solange du es noch hast

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

 . . . ach ja, briele ist kein "Lieber".
eher eine "Liebe" :L&auml;cheln: 
Sie hat viel durchgemacht, und sich vor ca. 1,5 Jahren, in einem guten Menschen neu verliebt.

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Hartmut,



> Deine PSA Werte sind doch nur gesunken, weil du diese Spritzen-Therapie 2015/2016 gemacht hast.
> Da gibt es erst einmal immer einen Aufwärtstrend und dann Abwärtstrend beim PSA
> In dieser Phase bist du gerade.
> Danach geht es nur aufwärts.


Endlich kann mir jemand meinen PSA-Verlauf erklären! Mein Urologe konnte das nicht, und in diesem Forum bisher auch niemand. Alle sind der Meinung, nach Absetzen der Hormonspritze kann der PSA nur nach oben gehen.




> Danach geht es nur aufwärts.
> Wenn du die Krebszellen nicht reizt geht es langsamer.
> Wenn doch, möchte ich nicht wissen, was passiert.


Danke für die aufmunternden Worte. ;-)



> Ich hatte in meinem Leben kaum Stress gehabt.
> Wieso habe ich Krebs?


Vielleicht wegen 


> Ich esse und trinke, was mir schmeckt.
> Alkohohl, Milch, Grillgut und schönen geräucherten Lachs 
> Trinke mal einen Schluck aus der Pulle, und zünde dir eine Zigarre an.


 ?




> Genieße dein Leben, solange du es noch hast


Das mache ich. Mehr als früher! Und ich brauche dafür weder Alkohol noch Zigarren...

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Endlich kann mir jemand meinen PSA-Verlauf erklären! Mein Urologe konnte das nicht, und in diesem Forum bisher auch niemand. Alle sind der Meinung, nach Absetzen der Hormonspritze kann der PSA nur nach oben gehen.


Tja, so ist es lieber Detlef,
der Urologe konnte es Dir nicht erklären, weil er Dich nicht schocken wollte.
Die Mitglieder dieses Forums nehmen es so hin, was Du schreibst.
Ich bin einer der Wenigen, die es realistisch sehen.

Vielleicht mag ich Unrecht haben.
Ich bin Laie, kein Arzt.



> _Ich esse und trinke, was mir schmeckt._
> _Alkohohl, Milch, Grillgut und schönen geräucherten Lachs_ 
> _Trinke mal einen Schluck aus der Pulle, und zünde dir eine Zigarre an._





> ?


Ja, genau deswegen! - !!!
Da werden mir viele User, nicht nur hier aus dem Forum,  recht geben.

Nichts gegen Sport, und gegen Alkohol.
Es sollte aber in Maßen sein.

Wie schaffst Du eigentlich Deine 45 Minuten, mit Deinem Trampolin?
Brigitte und ich sind bereits nach 10 Minuten ko.
Brigitte dürfte nicht einmal 3 Minuten, aufgrund ihrer Erkrankung machen. Anweisung der Ärzte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

Dieser Thread verläuft wieder nach schon bekanntem Muster.
Ich schreibe etwas, was mir am Herzen liegt, und von dem ich glaube, dass es jemandem helfen könnte.

Dann kommen die Einwände:
1. Einwand: Das ist nicht ausreichend durch Studien belegt!
2. Einwand: Wie kann man einem Kranken eine Mitverantwortung für seine Gesundheit aufbürden? Der ist doch genug gestraft.
3. Einwand: Ich vertraue voll meinen Ärzten. (Auch wenn die mich inkontinent gemacht haben.)
4. Einwand: Ich will so bleiben wie ich bin; das bringt alles doch nix. (Auch wenn ich die Hosen gestrichen voll habe wegen der bevorstehenden OP.)

Mich würde nun interessieren, ob ich irgend jemandem einen Nutzen gebracht habe mit diesem Thema.
Bitte Nachricht auch per PN oder Mail (siehe Profil). Dann muss sich niemand öffentlich als "Anhänger nicht evidenzbasierter Theorien" outen.
Wenn sich niemand meldet, stelle ich meine Bemühungen ein. Sind ja kein Selbstzweck.

Detlef

----------


## Hartmut S

> Dieser Thread verläuft wieder nach schon bekanntem Muster.
> Ich schreibe etwas, was mir am Herzen liegt, und von dem ich glaube, dass es jemandem helfen könnte.



Nein lieber Detlef,

damit hilfst du niemanden!
Nun gebe mir bitte nicht wieder die Schuld.

Schön, dass du einen " Zwangsgedanken" hast.
Ich helfe auch wo ich kann.
Wir machen es viele Jahre Ehrenamtlich.
Die Krebskranken haben aber diese "tollen schreiben" satt.
Bitte glaube es mir.
Vielleicht kannst du ja einen "Neuling" damit inspirieren.

Du legst dich mit User an, die die Materie bereits viele Jahre kennen.
Ich habe damals vor 4 Jahren wenig verstanden von meiner Krankheit.
Ich habe mich zurück gehalten, bis ich ein ganz klein wenig verstanden hatte, was "Sache" ist.

Dieses empfehle ich dir auch, damit du dich nicht wunderst, weil einige gute User kein Profil haben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Briele

Hallo Muggelino,

nun bin ich doch schon wieder hier. Um zu sagen, daß mir Dein Beitrag etwas gebracht hat. Nämlich wieder mehr darüber nachzudenken, wie ich besser leben kann, vielleicht wäre bewusster das geeignetere Wort. Aber ohne die Keule Krankheit im Nacken zu haben. Nun bin ich ja in einer anderen Situation. Ich bin nicht an Krebs erkrankt, zumindest weiß ich derzeit von nichts und wenn hier jemand sagte, ich solle besser schweigen, so ist das o.k. 

Dein thread hat mich veranlasst zu erinnern, daß ich vor Jahrzehnten für mich einen kleinen Katalog aufgestellt habe. So etwas wird für jeden anders ausfallen. Mir gibt es z.B. ein ausgesprochen gutes Gefühl mich zu überwinden, naja, wohl eher nach so einer Aktion, mich überwunden zu haben. Ich krieg nun gar nicht mehr alle Punkte zusammen, wobei es gut sein kann, daß mir damals Themen wichtig waren, die es heute nicht mehr so sind.

Jeden Tag etwas 
für meinen Körper tun,
für meinen Kopf tun,
für meine Seele tun,
für andere tun,
etwas machen, was mir Freude macht,
etwas machen, was einem anderen Freude bereitet,
etwas machen,  was mich Überwindung kostet
etwas Neues lernen/lesen/ausprobieren,
einmal in der Luft, in der Natur, bei einem Baum sein.

Ohne Deinen thread hätte ich vermutlich nicht mehr daran gedacht, oder lange nicht.
_____________________________

Versuch nicht verärgert oder gekränkt zu sein, Muggelino, wenn die Reaktionen nicht so ausfallen wie erwartet. Auf Leidenschaft, Begeisterung, Helfersyndrom wird oft dankbar reagiert, aber halt nicht immer. Wahrscheinlich schreiben jene, die Deiner Meinung sind nicht, das tut mir nun leid.

Liebe Grüße Briele

----------


## Hartmut S

> Versuch nicht verärgert oder gekränkt zu sein, Muggelino, wenn die Reaktionen nicht so ausfallen wie erwartet. Auf Leidenschaft, Begeisterung, Helfersyndrom wird oft dankbar reagiert, aber halt nicht immer. Wahrscheinlich schreiben jene, die Deiner Meinung sind nicht, das tut mir nun leid.


Nein, das denke ich nicht, das Muggelino verärgert ist.
Im Grunde sind solche Postings ja für einige Menschen nicht schlecht.
Ich bin ja nicht total anderer Meinung.

Vielleicht erinnern mich diese Empfehlungen nur an meine Eltern.
Die hatten auch immer gesagt, du darfst das nicht, du darfst jenes nicht, du musst das und das machen. :L&auml;cheln: 

_Zitat Hartmut mit Korrektur:_



> Ich esse und trinke, was mir schmeckt.
> Alkohol, Milch, Grillgut und schönen geräucherten Lachs 
> Trinke mal einen Schluck aus der Pulle, und zünde mir eine Zigarre an.


Was ist für den Menschen wichtiger?
Eine Umfrage hatte einmal ergeben, dass viele die Lebensqualität gegenüber der Lebensverlängerung vorziehen.
Ich gehöre zu der 1. Gruppe. Ich räume aber ein, dass ich derzeit noch die Zigarette weglasse.
Statt Schach zu spielen, hopse ich nun jeden Abend 5 Minuten auf dem Trampolin rum.
Ich mache es nun nicht, weil ich alt und grau werden will, sondern weil es Spaß macht.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Briele

Lieber Hartmut,

vielleicht kriegst Du es mit einiger Übung noch hin auf dem Trampolin Schach zu spielen. 

Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und denke, die Zigaretten weg zu lassen, ist eine kluge Entscheidung. Daß dies nicht leicht ist, kann nur ein Mensch wissen, der lange und gerne und viel geraucht hat. Ich bin so einer. Doch nun schon lange froh davon weg zu sein. 
Liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## Muggelino

> Hallo Muggelino,
> 
> nun bin ich doch schon wieder hier. Um zu sagen, daß mir Dein Beitrag etwas gebracht hat. Nämlich wieder mehr darüber nachzudenken, wie ich besser leben kann, vielleicht wäre „bewusster“ das geeignetere Wort. Aber ohne die Keule „Krankheit“ im Nacken zu haben. Nun bin ich ja in einer anderen Situation. Ich bin nicht an Krebs erkrankt, zumindest weiß ich derzeit von nichts und wenn hier jemand sagte, ich solle besser schweigen, so ist das o.k. 
> 
> Dein thread hat mich veranlasst zu erinnern, daß ich vor Jahrzehnten für mich einen kleinen Katalog aufgestellt habe. So etwas wird für jeden anders ausfallen. Mir gibt es z.B. ein ausgesprochen gutes Gefühl mich zu überwinden, naja, wohl eher nach so einer Aktion, mich überwunden zu haben. Ich krieg nun gar nicht mehr alle Punkte zusammen, wobei es gut sein kann, daß mir damals Themen wichtig waren, die es heute nicht mehr so sind.
> 
> Jeden Tag etwas 
> für meinen Körper tun,
> für meinen Kopf tun,
> ...


Liebe Briele,

danke, und schön, dass ich dich zu einem bewussteren Leben anregen konnte.

Ja, ich war ein wenig enttäuscht über ausbleibendes positives Feedback. Aber wenn ich ent-täuscht war heisst das ja, dass ich mich vorher ge-täuscht hatte. Und ich sage immer: Die Wahrheit ist dem Menschen zumutbar. Also auch mir.
Ich nehme das zum Anlass, mein Engagement hier zu überdenken. 
Vielleicht habe ich auch ein wenig gegen meine eigenen Zweifel gegenan geschrieben, wenn ich hier die Fahne der Eigenbemühungen hoch hielt in diesem Club todgeweihter alter Männer, die nur noch auf die Wunderpille, -spritze oder -bestrahlung warten und sich die Zeit damit vertreiben, über Studien zu streiten.
Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob ich mir nur Illusionen machte, oder ob es mir gelingt, dem Krebs ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. 
Vielleicht gelingt dies leichter, wenn ich hier nicht ständig mit anschauen muss, wie es anderen nicht gelingt. Deshalb werd ich hier nur noch sporadisch reinschauen.
Es gibt noch etliche Jahre zu gestalten, und ich werde sicherlich angenehmere Betätigungsfelder finden als Krebsforen. Dennoch hat mir die Zeit hier viel gebracht, und fast war es schon ein 2. Zuhause geworden.

Dir und allen anderen wünsche ich alles Gute,
und ein langes schönes Leben.

Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Detlef und Briele, ich glaube das sich "alle" die den Krebs ernst nehmen solche Dinge schon lange gelesen habe, ihr habt sie bestimmt auch entweder vom Internet oder von Büchern. Da das hier ein Diskusionsforum ist finde ich das es immer gut ist wenn jemand seine Erfahrungen einbringt dann kann "vielleicht" noch Diskutiert oder vielleicht noch ein weiterer Rat gegeben werden der den einen oder anderen schon geholfen hat oder auch nicht. Das ist jetzt meine Meinung zum Forum.

----------


## Horst1949

Lieber Mugelino/Detlef,
als ich Deinen Beitrag las, kam mir das wie eine Zusammenfassung all dessen vor, was ich so denke und/oder inzwischen als lebensälterer und betroffener Mann so gelesen habe, über "unseren Krebs", die Gesundheit im Allgemeinen etc. Für mich erwuchs daraus kein "Mehrwert", also war -aus meiner Sicht- eine  Reaktion darauf entbehrlich. Es hat mir aber nicht geschadet es zu lesen und es wird vielleicht auch dem einen oder anderen Neuling im Forum vermutlich mehr genutzt als geschadet haben. Dein Engagement ist auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen...und wir "Alten" dürfen nicht vergessen, dass immer wieder Neubetroffene ihren Weg ins Forum finden und für einige von denen sind Deine Ausführungen vermutlich auch sehr hilfreich.
Also, lass Dich nicht entmutigen - rechne aber auch nicht mit einem Zuviel an "Lob".
Machs gut und herzliche Grüße ans ganze Forum.
Horst1949

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ja, ich war ein wenig enttäuscht über ausbleibendes positives Feedback


Lieber Detlef

Der Sprachductus und das Siezen in Beitrag #1 passen nicht zu dir,
auch nicht der am Schluss fehlende Gruss.
Deine nichtgenannte Quelle schrieb:




> Pflegen und verwöhnen Sie sich. Ernähren Sie sich gesund, halten Sie sich fit


Ein freundlicher, sinnvoller Satz.
Doch wäre es ehrlicher, statt einen Text per copy/paste zu guttenbergen,
die Quelle anzugeben und den Link hinzuschreiben mit einer kurzen Bemerkung:
"Ich habe einen interessanten Artikel zu 'Krebs und Stress' gefunden."

Das Plagiat war der Grund, warum ich nicht geantwortet habe.
Wenn der Text auf deiner Feder stammen würde, hätte ich wohl
Überlegungen zum Krebswachstum angestellt und hingewiesen auf 
den zeitlich unwahrscheinlichen Zusammenhang von Stressereignis, 
Krebsdiagnose und Zeitpunkt der Krebsentstehung viele Jahre zuvor.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> vielleicht kriegst Du es mit einiger Übung noch hin auf dem Trampolin Schach zu spielen"


Liebe Briele,

hier fehlt das Shmily.
Ich habe es einmal hinzugefügt.
Ist das nun Urkundenfälschung?  - ja . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

Irgendwie habe ich nun ein blödes Psychoproblem.
Ich war gestern zum 2. Mal zur Beratung, wegen meiner Da Vinci OP.
Ich mag diese großen Krankenhäuser nicht. Die letzte Klinik (RPE) hatte nur 30 Betten.
Gestern wurden wir von Pontius bis Pilatus geschickt, nur weil ein Narkosearzt mein Befinden ermitteln wollte. Es waren Hunderte von Metern, die ich ohne Fahrrad und Trampolin zurücklegen musste. :L&auml;cheln: 

Das schlimmste war, dass niemand meinen Humor verstanden hat.
Es waren brasilianische, russische und indische Ärzte.
Bitte keine Missverständnisse.
Ich bin Seemann, und somit sehr weltoffen.
Aber diese nicht Vereinigung ging mir auf den Geist.

Danke, liebe Briele, dass du mir alles Gute gewünscht hast.
Ich glaube, das brauche ich jetzt, in den letzten Tagen meines Lebens.

Negativen Stress hatte ich nur in jungen Jahren, als ich bei der Bundeswehr war, und meine erste Frau verloren hatte.
Danach gab es nur noch positiven Stress.
Auch als ich mich wieder neu verliebt habe. 
Mit meiner neuen Frau (Brigitte), wurde mir  erst einmal das Telefon und der Strom abgestellt.
Demnach, was Detlev schreibt, müsste ich ja bereits mit 30 Jahren meinen Krebs bekommen haben.

Detlef hat ja nur über negativen Stress berichtet, weil er positiven Stress wohl nicht kennt. Positiver Stress ist der, wenn man weiß, dass man etwas geschenkt bekommt, was man sich Jahre gewünscht hat, und nicht weißt, ob es nun das richtige Geschenk ist.
Wenn es dann nicht stimmt, wird schnell einmal ein negativer Stress daraus.

Lieber Detlev, nun spiele nicht den Beleidigten.
Du bist und bleibst eine Bereicherung des Forums.
Sei nicht immer gleich beleidigt.
Ein Körnerfresser und ein oller Seemann werden nie auf der gleichen Welle schwimmen.
Deinen blöden Tee habe ich trotzdem gekauft, falls wir uns einmal in Spanien an Bord unseres Schiffes oder zu Hause sehen werden.

Nun hätte ich beinahe wieder geschrieben, trink einen Schluck aus der Pulle, damit dein Leben lebenswerter wird.
Ich lasse es einmal, sonst bekomme ich mit vielen Bergsteiger, Piloten und Fahrradfahrer ärger.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieben Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hermes_53

Lieber Hartmut, 

ich weiß nicht, wer Dir diese Prognose gemacht hat oder wie Du die "letzten Tage" interpretierst: 



> Danke, liebe Briele, dass du mir alles Gute gewünscht hast.
> Ich glaube, das brauche ich jetzt, in den letzten Tagen meines Lebens.


aber nach Durchsicht Deiner hier veröffentlichten Daten würde ich ein klassisches Metermaß, von dem Du jeden Morgen 1cm abschneidest, nicht unter 10m Länge bestellen. Und dieses Metermaß wirst Du krebsspezifisch überleben. 

Vielleicht kümmerst Du Dich mal um Deinen eigenen Stress. Für Leute wie uns ist das eine Pflichtaufgabe. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Wolfgang,

das ist im Zusammenhang mit den guten Wünschen gemeint, für meine in kürze anstehende
OP in einer UNI Klinik , in der ich mich nicht wohlfühle.

Wenn ich das überstehe, werde ich dich auch nie wieder mit Flüstermann Harald verwechseln. :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Muggelino

> Lieber Detlef
> 
> Der Sprachductus und das Siezen in Beitrag #1 passen nicht zu dir,
> auch nicht der am Schluss fehlende Gruss.
> Deine nichtgenannte Quelle schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ein freundlicher, sinnvoller Satz.
> ...



Lieber Konrad,

ich könnte mich nun mit Recht heftig empören über den Plagiatsvorwurf, aber ich soll ja nicht so schnell beleidigt sein.
Der Text entstand nach der Lektüre eines Buches mit dem Titel "Das Gedächtnis des Körpers. Wie Beziehungen und Lebensstile unsere Gene steuern" von Joachim Bauer.
Meine Aussagen zu Cortisol, Stresssystem und Immunsystem sind diesem Buch entnommen, allerdings zusammengefasst und nicht abgeschrieben!
Ich fand sie so interessant, insbesondere weil mal dargestellt wurde, wie der Zusammenhang sich auf der körperlichen, hormonellen Ebene abspielt (also medizinisch begründet und nicht "nur" psychologisch vermutet), dass ich dachte, das wäre doch was fürs Forum.
Des weiteren hab ich mir ein paar Infos von Wikipedia über Stress geholt, ebenfalls nicht per copy und paste, sondern rausgesucht, was für mich noch fehlte.
Die letzten Abschnitte entstammen meinem Erfahrungs- oder Wissensschatz, und sind nirgends abgeschrieben. Sie sind mir so in die Feder geflossen, und weil ich auch eher die Neulinge in diesem Forum im Sinn hatte und nicht die alten Hasen, denen das schon bekannt sein könnte, habe ich automatisch zum "Sie" gewechselt in der Anrede.
Dieser Anonymität des vermuteten Lesers ist auch der fehlende Gruß geschuldet. Es sollte eher sowas wie ein Aufsatz sein, und kein Brief.
Ich schrieb ja schon in #3: "danke für die links, die kannte ich nicht (sonst hätte ich mir viel Geschreibe ersparen können)" und du kannst mir gerne glauben, dass ich es nicht nötig habe und bisher auch noch nie gemacht habe, fremdes Geistesgut für mein eigenes auszugeben. Mal abgesehen davon, dass wir alle unser Wissen irgendwo herhaben und nicht damit geboren wurden.

Es ging mir also eher um die Neudiagnostizierten oder jene, die sich noch nicht so viel Gedanken über Stress und Krebs gemacht hatten und vielleicht noch jene, die das zwar im Prinzip wissen, aber gern vergessen. Und es ging mir weniger darum, wieviel Stress zur Krebsentstehung beiträgt als darum, wie sehr er den Krankheitsverlauf verschlechtern kann.

Deine "Tumormathematik", wie es jemand so schön genannt hat, kenne ich. Finde sie allerdings nicht immer überzeugend.

Gruss,
Detlef

----------


## Muggelino

> Lieber Mugelino/Detlef,
> als ich Deinen Beitrag las, kam mir das wie eine Zusammenfassung all dessen vor, was ich so denke und/oder inzwischen als lebensälterer und betroffener Mann so gelesen habe, über "unseren Krebs", die Gesundheit im Allgemeinen etc. Für mich erwuchs daraus kein "Mehrwert", also war -aus meiner Sicht- eine  Reaktion darauf entbehrlich. Es hat mir aber nicht geschadet es zu lesen und es wird vielleicht auch dem einen oder anderen Neuling im Forum vermutlich mehr genutzt als geschadet haben. Dein Engagement ist auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen...und wir "Alten" dürfen nicht vergessen, dass immer wieder Neubetroffene ihren Weg ins Forum finden und für einige von denen sind Deine Ausführungen vermutlich auch sehr hilfreich.
> Also, lass Dich nicht entmutigen - rechne aber auch nicht mit einem Zuviel an "Lob".
> Machs gut und herzliche Grüße ans ganze Forum.
> Horst1949



Lieber Horst,

danke!
Ja, es sollte auch so eine Art Zusammenfassung sein und es war klar, dass für viele nichts neues darin steht.
Ich erwarte auch nicht ein "Zuviel an Lob". Mehr "genutzt als geschadet" ist zwar auch nicht so charmant, aber immerhin etwas.
Nach diesen Sätzen von Hartmut:
"Die Krebskranken haben aber diese "tollen schreiben" satt." und "Du legst dich mit User an, die die Materie bereits viele Jahre kennen." sowie "Ich habe mich zurück gehalten, bis ich ein ganz klein wenig verstanden hatte, was "Sache" ist. Dieses empfehle ich dir auch..."
wollte ich aber wissen, ob das alle so sehen, ob ich allen nur auf die Nerven gehe, ob ich wirklich keine Ahnung habe, oder ob es nicht wenigstens den einen oder anderen gibt, der damit was anfangen und eine Nutzen für sich daraus ziehen konnte.
Danke dafür: "Dein Engagement ist auf jeden Fall zu begrüßen."
und dir auch alles Gute!

Detlef

----------


## Michi1

Detlef, eines muss ich zudeinen Ausführungen sagen. Ich glaube das hier im Forum nicht alzuviel sind die"neu" sind und alles noch vor sich haben. Ich z.B. habe mir so ein Forum erst gesucht als ich schon meine OP hinter mir hatte und ich der Meinung war das es bestimmt nicht schlecht ist wenn ich von Betroffenen höre wie es weiter geht. Unterlagen dafür gab es ja im Krankenhaus schon und auch in der Anschlußheilbehandlung wird man mit den ganzen Aussagen bombadiert so das ich wissen wollte was wirklich wichtig ist.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..., dass ich es nicht nötig habe und bisher auch noch nie gemacht habe,
>  fremdes Geistesgut für mein eigenes auszugeben.


Danke Detlef für die Erklärung und die Angabe deiner Inspirationsquellen.
So sieht dein umfangreicher Artikel doch sehr viel besser aus!

Was meine PSA-Rechnerei oder "Tumormathematik" angeht, steht meine
Quelle in Anhang [3].  H.H. Glättli hat das allerdings sehr viel weiter
entwickelt, als mein Hirn das laienhaft nachvollziehen kann.
Ich werde weiterfahren mit dem Versuch, anhand von PSA-Verläufen
das Krebsgeschehen von Fragenden einzuordnen.
Mit deinem "Ernähren Sie sich gesund" und meinem "Iss abwechslungsreich"
liegen wir sogar eng beieinander.

Mancher hier im Forum hat halt seine Schwerpunkte. So gibt sich im besten
Fall ein Gesamtbild einer Erkrankung aus vielen Facetten, von PSA-Turnerei
bis zum Umgang mit dem Stress, den unsere Krankheit zweifelsohne
auslöst. auch in mir.

_carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero.**
_Nimm den Tag, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den Folgenden!
 (Diese Aufforderung ist auch ein Rat im Umgang mit Stress: 
Das Heute ist wichtiger als das unberechenbare Morgen)

Konrad


**Mal wieder der Wiki-Link zu Horaz' Ode an Leukonoë,
aus deren Schlussatz das 'Carpe diem' stammt:
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carpe_diem

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Konrad,



> Ich werde weiterfahren mit dem Versuch, anhand von PSA-Verläufen
> das Krebsgeschehen von Fragenden einzuordnen.


Da hätte ich 2 Fragen an dich:
1. Mein PSA-Verlauf steht in meinem Profil und auf myprostate. Wann glaubst du, ist bei mir die erste Tumorzelle entstanden?
2. Am 25.11. 2015 betrug mein PSA 0,05, am 17.2. 2016 waren es 1,17. Hätte ich dich am 18.2. 2016 gefragt, wo mein PSA ein Jahr später ist, ohne medizinische Massnahmen, was hättest du mir geantwortet?



> Mancher hier im Forum hat halt seine Schwerpunkte. So gibt sich im besten
> Fall ein Gesamtbild einer Erkrankung aus vielen Facetten, von PSA-Turnerei
> bis zum Umgang mit dem Stress, den unsere Krankheit zweifelsohne
> auslöst.


So sehe ich das auch. Die medizinischen Detailfragen überlasse ich denen, die sich damit viel besser auskennen. Mein Schwerpunkt sind die vielen Dinge, die man selbst zur Gesundung beitragen kann, nicht in Konkurrenz, sondern als Ergänzung zur "Schulmedizin" (das hab ich ja auch schon oft deutlich gemacht).
Das mögen für manche olle Kamellen sein, und bei anderen wird offensichtlich das schlechte Gewissen geweckt, weil sie glauben, nicht genug zu tun und mich als mahnendes Elternteil wahrnehmen.
Dann gibt es noch die, die nichts annehmen, wenn es nicht durch diverse Studien eindeutig belegt ist usw.
Niemand ist gezwungen, meine Texte zu lesen! Setzt mich auf die Ignorierliste, und gut ist.
Ich entdecke auch 4 Jahre nach der Diagnose immer neue Aspekte. Wenn das hier schon vor Jahren mal durchgekaut wurde, ignoriert es einfach.

Detlef

----------


## Hermes_53

> Wenn ich das überstehe, werde ich dich auch nie wieder mit „Flüstermann“ Harald verwechseln.


Auf das "nie" verlasse ich mich für die ersten 10m Maßband. Danach darfst Du wieder...;-) 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Detlef, zu deinen Fragen:




> 1. Mein PSA-Verlauf steht in meinem Profil und auf myprostate. 
> Wann glaubst du, ist bei mir die erste Tumorzelle entstanden?


Um einen PSA von rund 80 zu erreichen, bedarf es wohl
etwa 36 Verdoppelungszyklen. Es liegt keine Messreihe
vor, aus der die Verdoppelungszeit zuverlässig abgeleitet
werden könnte. Nimmt man die erste und die dritte
Messung, ergibt sich eine VZ von rund 6 Monaten, was die
Entstehung der ersten Krebszelle grob auf  18 Jahre
zuvor datieren würde.





> 2. Am 25.11. 2015 betrug mein PSA 0,05, am 17.2. 2016 waren es 1,17. 
> Hätte ich dich am 18.2. 2016 gefragt, wo mein PSA ein Jahr später ist, 
> ohne medizinische Massnahmen, was hättest du mir geantwortet?


Da hätte ich dir geantwortet, dass nach deinem bisherigen Verlauf ein Anstieg
mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von 18 Tagen nicht plausibel sei. Deshalb hätte ich
eine erneute Messung vorgeschlagen.
Nun, in Kenntnis des weiteren Verlaufes  bin ich etwas ratlos. War das etwa
ein PSA-Bounce als Folge der Bestrahlung?
Ebenso wunderlich wie erfreulich ist der weitere Verlauf, aber deinem Eintrag
in myprostate vom 14.04.2016 kann ich dennoch nicht folgen:




> Das Wunder ist geschehen.


Wir haben es mit einem Phänomen zu tun, dessen Erklärung wir nicht
gefunden haben. Sinngemäss bestätigst Du das am 17.10.2016:




> Hurra, hurra! Der PSA ist wieder unten. Wie hab ich das gemacht? 
> Meine Aufzeichnungen lassen mehrere Möglichkeiten zu.


Schön, dass es in unserer Sache auch mal Überraschungen zum
Guten hin gibt. 


Mach weiter so!
Konrad

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Konrad,

danke für deine Bemühungen.
Sie überzeugen mich leider nicht.
Der 1. PSA-Wert stammte vom Hausarzt, aus einem anderen Labor als die folgenden. Der taugt nicht als Grundlage.
Danach war die Verdopplungszeit ca. 3 Wochen, höchstens 3 Monate. So kommt man nie auf 18 Jahre.
Die ganze Berechnung ist ein Schätzwert mit vielen Unbekannten.
In der Diskussion über den PSA-Test hattet ihr mich grad überzeugt, dass der bei so aggressiven Tumoren womöglich gar nichts gebracht hätte, da die so schnell wachsen.
Bei meinen 80 wäre er ein Jahr vorher bei 20 gewesen, wenn die VZ 6 Monate betrüge.
Du magst oft richtig liegen mit deinen Berechnungen, und damit berechtigte Warnungen verbinden.
Aber ich glaube, manchmal liegst du falsch und weckst unnötige Ängste.




> Da hätte ich dir geantwortet, dass nach deinem bisherigen Verlauf ein Anstieg
> mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von 18 Tagen nicht plausibel sei. Deshalb hätte ich
> eine erneute Messung vorgeschlagen.


Die erneute Messung hat zwar einen niedrigeren Wert ergeben, aber nicht gezeigt, dass der höhere falsch gewesen sei.
Da wäre nach deiner Rechenmethode mit einer VZ von 18 Tagen in einem Jahr ein PSA in Höhe von ca. 1,2 Mio. zu erwarten gewesen.
Statt dessen wird er nun unter 0,1 liegen.



> Nun, in Kenntnis des weiteren Verlaufes  bin ich etwas ratlos. War das etwa
> ein PSA-Bounce als Folge der Bestrahlung?


Ja, alle sind ratlos (ausser Hartmut, der weiss genau Bescheid).
Über 2 Jahre nach der Bestrahlung ein doppelter Bounce? Glaub ich nicht.
Ein Wunder ist es natürlich nicht.
Und ich hoffe, dass sich die Ursache noch herausfinden lässt.



> Mach weiter so!


Das mache ich, verlass dich drauf!

Liebe Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Huskie

Zitat von Detlef:
 „ … ob ich allen nur auf die Nerven gehe …?“


 Hallo Detlef,

 nein das tust Du mitnichten. Das Thema „Stress und Krebs“ ist alles andere als überflüssig in diesem Forum.  


 Der von Dir erwähnte Bestseller wird seit 2004 immer wieder aufgelegt und aktualisiert. Die fünfte Auflage vom Juni 2015 – Pieper Taschenbuch Nr. 30185 - kostet übrigens nur 11 €. Das Buch ist allen zu empfehlen, die das Thema sinnvoll weiter diskutieren wollen.


 Da Du aus dem Buch schon ausgiebig indirekt zitierst hast, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es, in Bezug auf das Urheberrecht, gestattet ist einige wenige originale Sätze zu zitieren. Falls dem nicht so ist, dann möge der Forummanager die Zitate löschen.

 Ein wichtiger Punkt ist nämlich, dass „Gene kein autistisches Eigenleben“ führen, sondern zu einem erheblich Teil durch unsere Beziehungen und Lebensstile gesteuert werden, was wiederum offensichtlich auch Krankheitsverläufe stark beeinflusst.


 Der Autor schreibt dazu:


 „_Man sollte wissen, was Gene für das Leben wirklich bedeuten. Dazu gehört vor allem, dass wir erkennen, warum Gene kein nur auf sich selbst gestelltes, gleichsam autistisches Eigenleben führen, sondern nur im Zusammenspiel mit der Umwelt aktiv werden können. Wir sollten verstehen, warum es bei den Genen nicht nur auf ihren Buchstaben Text (auch als Sequenz bezeichnet) ankommt, sondern vor allem darauf, wann und wie ein Gen aktiviert, das heißt in Funktion gesetzt wird. Viele Gene zeigen – je nach Umgebungssituation – einen laufenden Wechsel von einem aktiven in ein weniger aktiven Zustand. Diese als Genregulation bezeichnete Aspekt wird in der derzeitigen Gendiskussion völlig ausgeblendet, obwohl hier entscheidende Ansätze zum Verständnis von Gesundheit und Krankheit zu finden sind.  … Die Verbindung von Botenstoff und Empfängerstation führt dann zu einer dominosteinartigen Weitergabe von Singnalen ins Innere der Zelle, worauf es am Ende zur Anschaltung oder Abschaltung von Genen im Zellkern kommt.“_


 Der Autor macht, wie es im Klappentext heißt: „dieses Zusammenwirken von Geist und Genen erstmals populär verständlich.  


 Gruß


 Huskie

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Konrad, wie rechest Du dies?



> Um einen PSA von rund 80 zu erreichen, bedarf es wohl
> etwa 36 Verdoppelungszyklen. Es liegt keine Messreihe
> vor, aus der die Verdoppelungszeit zuverlässig abgeleitet
> werden könnte.


Um einen PSA von ca 80 zu erreichen, benötigst Du: 
0.01, 0.02, 0.04, 0.08, 0.16, 0.32, 0.64, 1,28, 2,56, 5, 10, 20, 40, 80, 160, ...
(Bei 5 habe ich wg Faulheit leicht gerundet, exakt ist 5,12). Das sind beginnend mit 0,01 14 VZ. beginnend bei 0,04 12 Verdopplungszeiten. Wenn Du formal bei 0.001 beginnst, erhöht sich die Zahl der VZ um ca 3. Der Faktor 10 zwischen 0.001 und 0.01 bedeutet ca 3 VZ. 

Der 2. Satz Deines Zitats ist bei Muggelino zweifellos richtig. Ansonsten ist eine derartige Extrapolation für die Lebenspraxis Unsinn. Die Werte schwanken zu stark um das ideale exponentielle Wachstum. 

Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber ich glaube, manchmal liegst du falsch und weckst unnötige Ängste.


Nie habe ich aus einer Messperiode irgendeine Prognose oder einen Rückblick "errechnet". 
Auch in deinem 1. Fall  habe ich geschrieben:
"Es liegt keine Messreihe vor, aus der die Verdoppelungszeit zuverlässig abgeleitet werden könnte."
Ich hab dann trotzdem was geschrieben, weil Du eine Zahl haben wolltest.
Naja, ängstigend war das ja nicht.





> Die erneute Messung hat zwar einen niedrigeren Wert ergeben, aber nicht gezeigt, 
> dass der höhere falsch gewesen sei. Da wäre nach deiner Rechenmethode mit einer VZ von 
> 18 Tagen in einem Jahr ein PSA in Höhe von ca. 1,2 Mio. zu erwarten gewesen.
> Statt dessen wird er nun unter 0,1 liegen.


"Meine Rechenmethode" erlaubt es nicht, aus einem einmaligen Anstieg eine Prognose abzuleiten.
 Ich bin doch nicht blöd!


Du hättest mich aber auf Glatteis führen können mit diesen drei Messperioden 
mit einer VZ von einem Monat etwa:



> 14.04.16
> 0.02
> --
> --
> --
> 
> 
> 25.05.16
> 0.06
> ...


Dieser zweifach bestätigte Anstieg wäre ohne die folgende Entwarnung schon recht ängstigend.
Dein Kommentar vom 25.08.2016 "Ein weiterer Anstieg, wie erwartet" war für diese Verhältnisse sehr 
beherrscht, oder Du hast ihn später geschrieben in Kenntnis der folgenden Werte



.


Gruss
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Konrad, wie rechest Du dies?
> 
> Um einen PSA von ca 80 zu erreichen, benötigst Du: 
> 0.01, 0.02, 0.04, 0.08, 0.16, 0.32, 0.64, 1,28, 2,56, 5, 10, 20, 40, 80, 160, ...
> (Bei 5 habe ich wg Faulheit leicht gerundet, exakt ist 5,12). Das sind beginnend mit 0,01 14 VZ. beginnend bei 0,04 12 Verdopplungszeiten. Wenn Du formal bei 0.001 beginnst, erhöht sich die Zahl der VZ um ca 3. Der Faktor 10 zwischen 0.001 und 0.01 bedeutet ca 3 VZ.


Ein "formaler" Beginn der Rechnung bei z.B. 0.001ng/ml oder 0.04 ist willkürlich.

Bei untherapierter Prostata fällt im PSA-Verlauf ein Krebs erst bei einem PSA
von etwa 1ng/ml oder mehr auf, weil er maskiert ist durch das von der Prostata
sezernierte PSA. Selbst die mathematische Zerlegung meiner nahezu perfekten 
PSA-Messreihe [3] liess den Krebsverdacht erst bei einem PSA-PCa von etwa 
0.5ng/ml erkennen, also nach etwa 29 VZ ( Gerechnet wurde aber Jahre später).

Der Krebs beginnt nicht dann zu wachsen, wenn die Messung möglich wird, sondern
als sich die erste Krebszelle gebildet hatte, die sich unkontrolliert teilen kann.
Diese Teilung  findet in einer typischen Zeit statt, der Verdoppelungszeit VZ. 
Weil alle Zellen, die folgen ebendiese VZ erben, bleibt die VZ in etwa konstant.
 Bewirkt eine Mutation eine längere VZ, bleibt diese eine von Tausenden Zellen 
zurück, was an der Gesamt-VZ nichts ändert. 
Übler ist es, wenn Zellen zu einer kürzeren VZ mutieren, ihre Aggressivität also 
steigern. Diese Zellen werden den langsameren Stamm bald überholen. 
Das findet man dann in der Biopsie, in der oft Foci verschieden aggressiver 
Zellen gefunden werden, z.B. bei einem GS 3+4 oder 4+5.
Prognostisch ist der aggressivere, schneller wachsende Teil massgebend,
rückblickend eher der weniger aggressivere, langsam wachsende Teil des
Tumors.

Ein Tumor von etwa 1cm3, der etwa 1ng/ml PSA sezerniert, besteht aus etwa 
einer Milliarde Zellen. Zehn Verdoppelungen ergeben etwa eine Vertausendfachung 
(genau 1024; Auch ich runde bei 512), also braucht es etwa 30 Verdoppelungszyklen, 
um etwa eine Mia Zellen zu erreichen.
Von 1ng/ml bis etwa 64 bzw. 80ng/ml braucht es etwa weitere 6 Verdoppelungszyklen, 
macht etwa 36 VZ. Ist die VZ etwa 6 Monate, entstand der Tumor also spätestens
vor etwa 18 Jahren. Aus Detlefs bescheidener Messreihe vor der RPE liess sich
eine VZ aber nicht zuverlässig ableiten, worauf ich ja hingewiesen hatte.

etwa 1 Gruss
Konrad

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Konrad, danke dafür. Das ist formal richtig so. Aber ob's hilft, ... sei jedem selbst überlassen. 
Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

Das, lieber Hermes, ist nicht nur formal, sondern wohl auch inhaltlich richtig.

Wenn ich meine, es helfe, schreib ich einen Beitrag, sonst nicht.
Irgendjemandem wird mein Beitrag 34 helfen, dir offenbar nicht.

Gruss
Konrad

----------


## Hermes_53

Inhaltlich sage ich mal so: Deine Behautpung, die 1. Zelle teile sich innerhalb der VZ, ist falsch. Der Zeitpunkt der Teilung ist reiner Zufall und hat mit der VZ nichts zu tun. Sinnvoll wird die VZ vielleicht ab einer Population von 10^3 bis 10^6 Zellen. Das sind schon 10-20 VZ. 

Beachte zur Verdeutlichung, dass in der Physik oder Chemie die Teilchenzahl in mol angegeben wird. 
1mol =ca 10^23 Atome, Moleküle Zellen. Bei so vielen Zellen funktioniert das Konzept der VZ im richtigen Leben aber auch nicht mehr... Denn: 

Seien 10^9 Zellen = ca 1g, so sind 10^23 Zellen = 10^14 g = 10^11 kg = 10^8 Tonnen. Das ist ziemlich viel für 1 Mann mit PCa.

Gruß und weiter toitoitoi, Wolfgang.

----------


## Arne80

Schwieriges Thema mit Stress und Krebs...wer ist frei von Stress? Ich glaube, so ganz wird man es nie herausfinden können.

Wichtig ist aber evtl., zwischen "positivem" und "negativem" Stress zu unterscheiden. Während der erste evtl. die Körperfunktionen sogar ankurbeln und Energie freisetzen kann, raubt der andere einem entsprechende 
Funktionen/Eigenschaften. Inwieweit dies das Wachstum oder die Hemmung von Krebs etc. beeinflussen kann, wage ich nicht zu beurteilen.
Hätte es was mit der Körperabwehr zu tun, müsste man argumentieren, dass die Tumorzellen ja eigentlich ohnehin nicht vom Immunsystem erkannt werden? Wie soll es dann funktionieren, nur weil der Organismus plötzlich mehr 
"positivem" oder auch gar keinem Stress ausgesetzt ist?

Aber grundsätzlich finde ich das Thema sehr spannend, da manchmal evtl. eine mehr "ganzheitliche" (bin kein Fan von diesem Wort, aber mir fällt gerade kein anderes ein) Betrachtung im Hinblick auf mögliche Therapieerfolge 
von Nutzen sein kann.

Gruß
Arne

----------


## Muggelino

Lieber Konrad,




> Dieser zweifach bestätigte Anstieg wäre ohne die folgende Entwarnung schon recht ängstigend.
> Dein Kommentar vom 25.08.2016 "Ein weiterer Anstieg, wie erwartet" war für diese Verhältnisse sehr 
> beherrscht, oder Du hast ihn später geschrieben in Kenntnis der folgenden Werte


Nein, ich hab den Kommentar nicht später geschrieben. Aber ich habe gelernt, dass mein PSA-Verlauf sich nicht unbedingt an "deine" Regeln hält.
Wenn ich den PSA von 1,17 auf unter 0,02 senken konnte, warum soll es mir nicht auch bei 0,55 gelingen? Und es ist mir gelungen.
Und sollte er je wieder ansteigen, wird es mir hoffentlich wieder gelingen. Das bringt mir Gelassenheit und ist das beste Mittel gegen Stress, um wieder auf das eigentliche Thema hier zu kommen.
Ich wünsche mir sehr, dass ich auch herausfinden kann, wie es mir gelungen ist, und dass viele andere dann davon profitieren können.



> Ich bin doch nicht blöd!


Das weiss ich und ich möchte dir sagen, dass ich deine postings immer gerne lese (als sprachsensibler Mensch gefallen mir besonders auch deine Konjunktive).

Viele Grüße,
Detlef

----------


## Hvielemi

> Seien 10^9 Zellen = ca 1g, so sind 10^23 Zellen = 10^14 g = 10^11 kg = 10^8 Tonnen. Das ist ziemlich viel für 1 Mann mit PCa..


Tja, lieber Wolfgang,
Du hast das Wesen des exponentiellen Wachstums erfasst.
Was wir nach etwa 30 Verdoppelungszyklen als Krebs diagnostizieren,
ist lediglich die Endphase, die die sich vielleicht 8 oder 12 weitere
Verdoppelungen weiterzieht, bis es eben zu viel ist für "1 Mann" (Klar, 
es gibt Ausnahmekönner, die sogar mit  26'000ng/ml _noch_ lebten.)
Ich hatte schon Metastasen, die von Aussen sicht- und tastbar
wurden und auf die Luftröhre drückten, weil im Hals nicht genügend
Platz vorhanden war. Weil drei Verdoppelungen eine Verdoppelung des
Durchmessers eines Knotens bringen, wäre das ohne Therapie innerhalb
einiger Wochen sehr mühsam geworden, während mehrfach grössere
Paraaortale Knoten Organe und Blutgefässe einfach zur Seite geschoben
hatten und ein unangenehmes Druckgefühl im Bauchraum erzeugt
hatten. Doch auch hier mögen Tennissbälle tolerabel sein, Volley-
oder gar Fussbälle nach drei oder sechs weiteren VZ hingegen nicht mehr.

Alle unsere Bestrebungen laufen dahin, diesen unerbittlichen Vorgang
abzubrechen, was Heilung wäre, oder doch wenigstens aufzuhalten,
was mir nun immerhin schon bald sieben Jahre gelingt, wenn auch
mit teils blöden, teils erschreckenden Nebenwirkungen.

Dass grosse Tumoren vorübergehend ihr Wachstum verlangsamen, weil
die Angiogenese ungenügend sei und daher im Inneren Nekrotische
Zonen entstehen, verzögert den Fahrplan vielleicht ein wenig, sodass die
VZ mal etwas länger wird. Neu entstehende Zellklone können das ganze
aber wieder mächtig in Fahrt bringen.
Hatte ich vor RPE eine VZ von etwa 7 Monaten, war ich zwischendurch
mal bei zwei Wochen angelangt. Nur in Kenntnis des Konzeptes des
exponentiellen Wachstums gelang es uns, die richtigen Metastasen
auszuwählen für die CyberKnife-Bestrahlung, nähmlich jene, die in
aufeinanderfolgenden CTs als Träger dieses Zellklons identifiziert werden 
konnten.

Eines will ich noch zu bedenken geben:
Je kürzer die VZ bzw. je höher das Gleason-Score, desto instabiler
sind die Zellen gegen weitere Mutationen. Ohne gezielte Therapien
wirken sich IMMER nur jene Mutationen aus, die die Aggressivität
erhöhen bzw. die VZ verkürzen. Hier gibt die Extrapolierung einer
über mehrere Messzyklen meist ein erschreckendes Bild, das auf 
die dringlichkeit einer Therapie weist. So hätte ich z.B. ohne weitere
Therapie (Abiraterone plus CyberKnife auf ausgewählte Knoten)
das Jahresende 2015 nicht erlebt.

Wer aber nach diesen ominösen etwa 30 VZ immer noch GS 3+3
und eine VZ von zwei Jahren aufweist, scheint recht stabile Krebszellen 
zu haben, von denen kaum noch eine Gefahr vom Mutationen zum 
Schlechteren hin zu erwarten ist. 
Gerade in solchen Fällen ist eine Prognose via VZ in vielen Fällen hilfreich, 
gibt sie doch einen Anstoss, es eben doch zunächst mit AS zu versuchen.
Meist erfolgreich.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ein wichtiger Punkt ist nämlich, dass Gene kein autistisches Eigenleben führen, sondern zu einem erheblich Teil durch unsere Beziehungen und Lebensstile gesteuert werden, was wiederum offensichtlich auch Krankheitsverläufe stark beeinflusst.


*Und wie funktionieren die Gene in der Tierwelt?*

Wie muss ich es mir vorstellen?
Eine Spinne verzichtet auf eine fette Fliege, frisst stattdessen eine Gottesanbeterin.
Damit hat sei einen guten Lebensstil und wird nicht krank.

Ein Mensch futtert statt einem fetten Schwein, ein Reh, und wird dann nicht krank, weil er den "Lebensstil" befolgt?

Es gibt doch auch ein Buch Kann man sich Gesund denken o.ä.
Da hatte ich mich auch gefragt, ob ein Tier positiv denken kann.

Auch logisches Denken kann Denkfehler beinhalten.

ich hoffe, ein Philosoph und ein Querdenker können mir eine Antwort geben.

Gruss
hartmut
der offen ist für eine Spontanheilung

----------


## Huskie

Zitat:
       ---------------------------------------------------------------  
_Auch logisches Denken kann Denkfehler beinhalten._
       ---------------------------------------------------------------

 Das ist schon ein Denkfehler, allerdings kein logischer.  
 Vermutlich meinst Du, dass formallogische Schlüsse keine Wahrheit garantieren.

       -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
_ich hoffe, ein Philosoph und ein Querdenker können mir eine Antwort geben._
       --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 Mit der Antwort eines Philosophen / Querdenkers kann ich nicht dienen. Unabhängig davon, ob ich zu einer Antwort fähig wäre, würde diese zuerst einmal eine vernünftige Frage voraussetzen

-------------------------------------------------------------  
_Gruß_
_hartmut_
_der offen ist für eine Spontanheilung._
        -------------------------------------------------------------

 Was verstehst Du unter Spontanheilung?

Huskie

----------


## Hermes_53

Hallo Konrad, 


> Tja, lieber Wolfgang,
> Du hast das Wesen des exponentiellen Wachstums erfasst.


Jaja, ich kenne das chinesische Reiskornspiel. 
Ich gratulier Dir auch zu Deinen bisherigen Erfolgen gegen Deine Krankheit und wünsche Dir weiter viel Glück dabei. 
Gruß, Wolfgang

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Huskie,

hat der Name etwas mit Hunden zu tun?
Wenn ja, ich habe auch zwei. :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber glücklicher Philosoph und Klavierspieler,
vergessen wir einmal meine Frage.

Viel wichtiger ist, dass du es ohne Behandlung geschafft hast, den Krebs zu besiegen.
Ich bewundere dich!
Ich glaube, dass war es, warum ich dich indirekt angeschrieben habe. 
Natürlich weiss man es vorher nicht, was richtig ist, oder was sich u.U. als gravierenden Fehler entpuppen könnte.

ich fange nun nicht an zu philosophieren.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Danke, dass ich von dir eine Antwort erhalten habe.

Unter Spontanheilungen verstehe ich, dass es immer mal wieder Wunder gibt.
Wir wissen als Staubkörner im Universum sehr wenig über unser Leben.
Wenn wir eines Tages einmal über den "Tellerrand" unseres Planeten blicken dürfen, werden wir mehr wissen.

Ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass wir unsere Gene überhaupt nicht verstehen.
Sie wurden vor gar nicht all zu langer zeit, ohne Vorwissen entdeckt.
Es fehlt nur noch, dass jemand schreibt, dass da eine Intelligenz hinter steckt, wie es bereits bei Viren und Bakterien behauptet wurde.
Soll heissen: Diese Autorin der Bücher hat entweder zuviel geraucht, oder zu viel getrunken, hier: Alkohol. :L&auml;cheln: 

Meine Tiere sind auch Lebewesen (Kohlenstoffeinheiten).
Die können nicht denken, sich nicht gesunddenken. Deshalb sterben sie! -?



Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Rotir2

Ein wirklich klasse Artikel!!!
Kann mich diesem auf jeden Fall anschließen! Ich habe meinen Vater, so auch meine Mama davor gewarnt, denn ich hatte auch schon mal früher davon gehört,
aber hat einer auf mich gehört, NEIN! Das haben sie nicht... Ich kann es verstehen und wir alle haben ab und zu mal Stress etc. aber man muss auch mal alles stehen lassen und sich Zeit nur für sich nehmen! Tja, jetzt wo sie beide an Krebs erkrankt sind, und wie es scheint, auch keine Hoffnung für sie mehr gibt ;( ist es zu spät mit "Zeit für sich"!!!
Ich aber versuche trotzdem all ihre Wünsche zu erfüllen so fern es eben in meiner Macht steht!
So hat sich dann vor paar Tagen meine Mama zwei chemo turbans gewünscht und ich hab' ihr dann natürlich auch welche gekauft...
Eine Kleinigkeit, aber so sind die beiden eben!


Ich kann nur sagen, das alles keinen Wert hat, wenn man krank wird!
Also, sollte man auf sich aufpassen...

----------


## KarlEmagne

Zu Stress und Lebenserwartung auch diese Videos über ACES, Adverse Childhood Experiences. Dauerstress während der Kindheit hat Auswirkungen bis ins Erwachsenenalter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95ovIJ3dsNk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHgLYI9KZ-A

----------


## MartinWK

"ACES" - ist das schon im WHO-Index der Krankheiten klassifiziert? Dann können sich Leute dafür weiterbilden, Jobs werden geschaffen, Forschungsgelder fließen und vor allem: Patienten entstehen sozusagen aus dem Nichts. Leider alles auf Kosten der wirklich Kranken und Schwerkranken, z.B. PCa-Patienten.
Allerdings ist ACES ein ganz alter Hut: Generationen von Psychoanalytikern haben davon gelebt, dass Kindheitstraumata ans Licht gebracht und "aufgearbeitet" wurden.

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Martin,

Du kommst immer direkt auf den Punkt, um den es geht. Dazu eine Google-Übersetzung: https://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&u=https://www.cdc.gov/violenceprevention/childabuseandneglect/acestudy/index.html&prev=search

Gruß Harald

----------


## KarlEmagne

> "ACES" - ist das schon im WHO-Index der Krankheiten klassifiziert? Dann können sich Leute dafür weiterbilden, Jobs werden geschaffen, Forschungsgelder fließen und vor allem: Patienten entstehen sozusagen aus dem Nichts. Leider alles auf Kosten der wirklich Kranken und Schwerkranken, z.B. PCa-Patienten.
> Allerdings ist ACES ein ganz alter Hut: Generationen von Psychoanalytikern haben davon gelebt, dass Kindheitstraumata ans Licht gebracht und "aufgearbeitet" wurden.


Martin - es geht mir nicht um Psychoanalyse, Aufarbeitung von traumatischen Erfahrungen oder ob sich die WHO dafür interessiert. Vielmehr handelt dieser Thread vom Zusammenhang zwischen Stress und Gesundheit bzw der Frage, ob Stress ein Risikofaktor für Krebs ist. Die beiden Videos zu den Auswirkungen von Dauerstress während der Kindheit scheinen das zu bestätigen.

Warum Hilfe für traumatisierte Kinder nun ausgerechnet auf Kosten von PCa-Patienten gehen soll, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.

Dann vielleicht lieber am Beispiel von Mäusen? https://www.jci.org/articles/view/63324

----------


## MartinWK

> Warum Hilfe für traumatisierte Kinder nun ausgerechnet auf Kosten von PCa-Patienten gehen soll, bleibt wohl dein Geheimnis.


Es sind sowohl die Geldmenge für das Gesundheitssystem beschränkt wie auch die Resourcen (qualifizierte Mitarbeiter, Gebäuse, Rohstoffe, ...). Sobald eine sicherlich sinnvolle Unterstützung für vernachlässigte Kinder via Klassifizierung als Krankheit über die Krankenkassen abgerechnet werden kann fehlt das Geld anderswo, zum Beispiel für mpMRTs vor Biopsie.

----------


## MartinWK

> Martin - es geht mir nicht um Psychoanalyse, Aufarbeitung von traumatischen Erfahrungen oder ob sich die WHO dafür interessiert. Vielmehr handelt dieser Thread vom Zusammenhang zwischen Stress und Gesundheit bzw der Frage, ob Stress ein Risikofaktor für Krebs ist. Die beiden Videos zu den Auswirkungen von Dauerstress während der Kindheit scheinen das zu bestätigen.


Im ersten Beitrag in diesem Thread heißt es: "Mit Stress bezeichnet man die psychischen und physischen Reaktionen auf innere oder äußere Stressoren sowie die dadurch entstehenden Belastungen.
Je nach Bewältigungskapazität kann Stress als positiv oder negativ empfunden werden und sich auch entsprechend auswirken."
Dass ein Stressor Stress provoziert ist eine Tautologie und keine Definition. Insoweit sollte man sich erstmal darüber klar werden, was gemeint ist.
Wenn wir der Einfachheit halber definieren, dass ein Stressor eine über das gewöhnliche Maß hinausgehende Stimulation des Organismus ist und dass Stress eine die gewöhnlichen Abläufe im Organismus deutlich übertreffende Reaktion auf einen Stressor ist, macht der zweite Satz Sinn.
"Dauerstress" wäre dann zu verstehen als dauerhaftes Überschreiten der Anpassungsfähigkeit des Organismus.

Inwieweit Stress in der Kindheit oder später zu PCa führt kann ich bisher nicht erkennen. Mäuse und Ratten sind keine ausreichenden Beweise. Beim Menschen kann Stress entstehen, weil er nicht die passenden Socken findet; er kann sich aber auch schweren Behinderungen anpassen und damit glücklich leben (sogar statistisch etwas glücklicher).

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Beim Menschen kann Stress entstehen, weil er nicht die passenden Socken findet


Deine Art Humor gefällt mir. Erinnert mich an A. Einstein: Wozu Socken? Sie schaffen nur Löcher. Er ging gern barfuß.

Gruß Harald

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Inwieweit Stress in der Kindheit oder später zu  PCa führt kann ich bisher nicht erkennen. Mäuse und Ratten sind keine  ausreichenden Beweise. Beim Menschen kann Stress entstehen, weil er  nicht die passenden Socken findet; er kann sich aber auch schweren  Behinderungen anpassen und damit glücklich leben (sogar statistisch  etwas glücklicher).


Das klingt für mich wie Debatten zum  Klima, in denen erst die eingetretene Katastrophe als Beweis der  Klimawirksamkeit von Treibhausgasen akzeptiert wird. Ich frage mich, ob  du das TED-Video angesehen hast. Da ging es um die Auswirkungen _widriger_  Einflüsse, womit sich die Diskussion zur Natur des Stresses erübrigt.  Ich habe das Video so verstanden, dass Kinder mit mehreren ACEs als  Erwachsene empfindlicher reagieren, eher gestresst sind, schneller krank  werden und eine kürzere Lebenserwartung haben. Sie haben also, wie du  dich ausdrückst, eine geringere Bewältigungskapazität.

Meine  These ist nun, dass die Gesundheit einer Personengruppe, die im  Erwachsenenalter eine verminderte Stresstoleranz aufweist, als Indikator  für den Zusammenhang zwischen Stress und Krankheit allgemein und Stress  und PCa im Speziellen dient.

Weiterhin meine ich der Antwort auf  die Frage näher gekommen zu sein, warum Krankheitsverläufe hier im  Forum im Durchschnitt schlechter zu sein scheinen, als medizinische  Statistiken dies vermuten liessen.

Zu Einsteins Socken muss ich mich dringend schlau lesen.

----------


## Optimist

In einer großen Studie aus Schweden (2017) wurde der potenzielle Zusammenhang zwischen Stressresistenz u. Krebsentwicklung untersucht. 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28790142

  Teilübersetzung aus dem Abstract:

  Methoden:
_"Wir identifizierten eine Kohorte von 284 257 schwedischen Männern, geboren 1952-1956, die sich einer obligatorischen militärischen Aufnahmeprüfung unterzogen haben, einschließlich Messungen der psychologischen Belastbarkeit (Medianalter 18 Jahre). Die resultierende Punktzahl wurde in niedrige, mittlere und hohe Belastbarkeit eingestuft. Personen, bei denen während der Nachbeobachtungszeit Krebs diagnostiziert wurde, wurden durch eine Datenverknüpfung mit dem schwedischen Krebsregister identifiziert."
_
  Ergebnisse:
"_Die geringste Belastbarkeit im Vergleich zur höchsten war mit einem erhöhten Risiko für Leber (HR: 4,73, 95% CI 2,73 bis 8,19) und Lungenkrebs (HR: 2,75, 95% CI 2,02 bis 3,74) nach Bereinigung um Marker für sozioökonomische Umstände in der Kindheit (p für Trend <0,001 für beide Krebsarten) verbunden. Die weitere Anpassung an die kognitive und körperliche Fitness bei der Wehrpflichtbewertung hatte einen marginalen Einfluss. Im Gegensatz dazu hatten Männer mit geringer Belastbarkeit ein vermindertes Risiko, an Prostatakrebs (HR: 0,65, 95% CI 0,56 bis 0,76) und malignem Melanom (HR: 0,65, 95% CI 0,55 bis 0,76) diagnostiziert zu werden_"

   Fazit
_"Wir kommen zu dem Schluss, dass die Belastbarkeit von Stress bei Jugendlichen, plausibel durch die Beeinflussung von Verhaltensentscheidungen und sozialen Mustern, einen wichtigen Faktor für das Auftreten von Krebs bei Erwachsenen darstellt. Ein erhöhtes Bewusstsein für langfristige Folgen bei anfälligen Personen kann dazu beitragen, zukünftige Bemühungen zur Verringerung der Krebsbelastung bei Erwachsenen zu unterstützen."
_

  Anmerkung von mir:
  Das verminderte Risiko beim Prostatakrebs von Männern mit geringerer Stressbelastbarkeit, könnte mit dem Alter der Gruppe (Abgleich mit Krebsregister im Alter Anfang/Mitte 60 ) zusammenhängen. Es wäre interessant wenn die Studienersteller in 10 Jahren nochmal neu abgleichen würden.

   Franz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> _ nach Bereinigung um Marker für sozioökonomische Umstände in der Kindheit_


Interessante Studie! Männer mit geringer Belastbarkeit neigen vielleicht zu erhöhtem Alkohol- und Zigarettenkonsum? Hatten weniger Geld für Urlaube in sonnigen Gefilden? Aber warum jetzt weniger Prostatakrebs? Weniger Fahrradfahren auf schlaglöchrigen Pisten? Das kann's bei mir nämlich gewesen sein.

Und ich würde gerne wissen, wie die Bereinigung für sozioökonomische Umstände funktioniert hat. In meiner Bundeswehrzeit hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Handwerksgesellen besser klar kamen als wir Abiturienten. Eine raue Kindheit mag später ungesund nachwirken, sich aber im militärischen Umfeld positiv darstellen.

----------


## Michi1

Wenn ich das so lese dann ist das alles doch an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Mich persönlich kann nichts aufregen und während meiner Arbeitszeit habe ich positiven Stress gebraucht, dann fühlte ich mich wohl. Habe aber trotzdem Prostatakrebs bekommen. Bin auch kein Radfahrer und Rauche nicht.

----------


## Optimist

> Und ich würde gerne wissen, wie die Bereinigung für sozioökonomische Umstände funktioniert hat. In meiner Bundeswehrzeit hatte ich den Eindruck, dass Handwerksgesellen besser klar kamen als wir Abiturienten. Eine raue Kindheit mag später ungesund nachwirken, sich aber im militärischen Umfeld positiv darstellen.


Es geht bei der Studie *nicht* um die möglichen Auswirkungen der Militärzeit auf mögliche Krebsentwicklungen egal welcher Art. Dazu gibt es übrigens umfangreiche Untersuchungen zu Amerikanischen Veteranen und Prostatakrebs. (u. a. Agent Orange). 

Durch den Test in Schweden auf die psychische Belastbarkeit *vor dem Eintritt* in den Militärdienst und die Archivierung der Ergebnisse, konnte dann Jahrzehnte später ein Abgleich mit dem Krebsregister erfolgen. Es ist selten so große Datenmengen zur Verfügung zu haben.

Aktuelles Thema ist, ob junge Menschen mit geringer Stresstoleranz im späteren Leben anfälliger für Krebs sind. Und das Ergebnis dieses Datenabgleichs zeigte ein erhöhtes Risiko für Leber- und Lungenkrebs bei  den am wenigsten belastbaren.
   Letzlich ist es egal ob Krebs in der Leber, der Lunge oder Prostata. Wobei PK-Patienten meist die besseren Aussichten haben.


Franz

----------


## KarlEmagne

> Durch den Test in Schweden auf die psychische Belastbarkeit *vor dem Eintritt* in den Militärdienst und die Archivierung der Ergebnisse, konnte dann Jahrzehnte später ein Abgleich mit dem Krebsregister erfolgen. Es ist selten so große Datenmengen zur Verfügung zu haben.
> 
> Aktuelles Thema ist, ob junge Menschen mit geringer Stresstoleranz im späteren Leben anfälliger für Krebs sind. Und das Ergebnis dieses Datenabgleichs zeigte ein erhöhtes Risiko für Leber- und Lungenkrebs bei  den am wenigsten belastbaren.
>    Letzlich ist es egal ob Krebs in der Leber, der Lunge oder Prostata. Wobei PK-Patienten meist die besseren Aussichten haben.
> 
> 
> Franz


Schon klar, die Belastbarkeit wurde vor dem Militärdienst getestet. Bei uns gab es vor der Einberufung auch einen Eignungstest, bei dem Leistungswille und -fähigkeit getestet wurde. Nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden kamen aber Handwerksgesellen in der Grundausbildung besser mit dem System dort und Befehl und Gehorsam, angeschrien werden, Drohungen mit Militärgefängnis usw. klar. Und das wurde im Eignungstest nicht ausgewertet.

Wie auch immer die Belastbarkeit in Schweden geprüft wurde, eine sehr interessante Studie.

----------


## MartinWK

> Meine  These ist nun, dass die Gesundheit einer Personengruppe, die im  Erwachsenenalter eine verminderte Stresstoleranz aufweist, als Indikator  für den Zusammenhang zwischen Stress und Krankheit allgemein und Stress  und PCa im Speziellen dient.


Erwachsene, die auf Stressoren mit einer Schädigung ihres Organismus reagieren, haben mehr PCa? Meinst du das? Oder umgekehrt? "Indikator" kann negativ oder positiv prädiktiv gemeint sein.
Aber was soll diese Aussage nützen?



> Weiterhin meine ich der Antwort auf  die Frage näher gekommen zu sein, warum Krankheitsverläufe hier im  Forum im Durchschnitt schlechter zu sein scheinen, als medizinische  Statistiken dies vermuten liessen.


Daran darf das Forum auch teilhaben?

Einstein wird viel zugeschrieben, dieses "Zitat" habe ich nicht gekannt und daher nicht plagiiert, ist original von mir...

----------


## MartinWK

"Leber" "Lunge" - da stutzt man doch und fragt sich, ob Rauchen und Saufen hinreichend berücksichtigt wurden.

----------


## Optimist

Alkohol und Nikotin sind teilweise erfolgreiche Versuche, geringe Stresstoleranz besser zu ertragen. Langjähriges Beibehalten dieser Verhaltensweisen kann zu Schäden an Leber und Lunge, u. U. auch Krebs führen.
Deshalb erscheint es sinnvoll sich um Heranwachsende mit geringer Stresstoleranz zu kümmern und den Umgang mit Stresssituationen, den sie vielleicht bisher nie gelernt oder gekannt haben zu vermitteln. Das kostet auch Geld, das aber gut angelegt ist, wenn dadurch Jahrzehnte später die Behandlungskosten von Leber- und Lungenerkrankungen entfallen.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Zum Thema Stress und Prostatakrebs habe ich diese schwedische Studie gefunden.

*The roles of stress and social support in prostate cancer mortality* 

http://www.diva-portal.org/smash/rec...358&dswid=9788

  Zitat:
  "_Die Studie befragte 4105 schwedische Männer, die gegen klinisch lokalisierten Prostatakrebs behandelt wurden, hinsichtlich Stress, Trauer, Schlafgewohnheiten und sozialer Unterstützung......_
_.   Männer mit dem höchsten Grad an wahrgenommenem Stress hatten eine statistisch signifikant erhöhte Rate der prostatakrebs-spezifischen Mortalität im Vergleich zu Männern mit niedrigem Stress (Hazard Ratio 1,66, 95% Konfidenzintervall 1,05-2,63). Männer mit hohem Stressniveau hatten auch eine hohe Häufigkeit von Trauer und Schlafverlust. Sie hatten auch weniger Menschen, mit denen sie ihre emotionalen Probleme teilen konnten, und fühlten sich unfähig, die meisten ihrer Probleme mit Partnern, Freunden und Familie zu teilen....
....Die Ergebnisse dieser Studie könnten sich als nützlich erweisen, um gezielte Maßnahmen zur Verbesserung der Lebensqualität bei Männern mit Prostatakrebs zu ergreifen."_ 

Fällt mir spontan der Spruch ein: "Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid". 
Allerdings dürfte es für manchen, der seine emotionalen Probleme bisher für sich behalten hat, schwierig sein, jahrzehntelange praktizierte Verhaltensweisen zu ändern, sich anderen zu öffnen und Probleme mit Familie und Freunden zu teilen.

Und um an die vorhergehende Beiträge anzuschließen: Wer frühzeitig gelernt hat mit Stress umzugehen, könnte länger leben.

 Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Das Krebsleiden kann man nicht teilen, und selbst wenn, würde der geteilte Krebs sich bei beiden weiter entwickeln, keine gute Idee. Hier geht es doch um völlig verschiedene Dinge. Auch die vegetativen Folgen kann man nicht teilen. Was man teilen kann (und das regelmäßig ohne es zu hinterfragen - "in guten wie in schlechten Zeiten")  sind wirtschaftliche Folgen (durch körperliche Einschränkungen im Beruf, frühere Rente, ..., der Partner muss einspringen oder das Niveau sinkt für alle) und speziell bei PCa körperliche Folgen (Impotenz oder ED).

Was gemessen wurde war der wahrgenommene/eingebildete Stress. Den kann ich meiner Umgebung verbal oder durch Verhalten mitteilen. Das mag dem Kranken Erleichterung bringen; offenbar scheint aber nicht zu interessieren, was der Empfänger dieser Botschaften empfindet. Werden Frauen von PCa-Patienten häufiger krank? Sterben sie früher? Geht es ihnen besser, wenn sie den alten Nörgler und Jammerer verlassen haben? Und man sollte sich selbst fragen: Brauche ich das, im Mittelpunkt zu stehen? Weide ich mich an der Krankheit? Beherrscht sie mich? Habe ich nichts Wichtigeres im Leben (zum Beispiel nett zu anderen zu sein)?

Die Kommunikation mit Profis oder Mitbetroffenen (Selbsthilfegruppe) wiederum kann sehr produktiv sein. Das bedeutet auch durch die Tipps, die man bekommt, einen optimaleren Therapieverlauf (und geringere Mortalität?).

----------


## Optimist

> Und man sollte sich selbst fragen: Brauche ich das, im Mittelpunkt zu stehen? Weide ich mich an der Krankheit? Beherrscht sie mich?


  Eine Krebsdiagnose trifft in einer Beziehung beide Seiten. 
Warum sollte man die Erkrankung ausblenden und nicht darüber mit der Partnerin sprechen, wenn man sich bisher über alle Probleme ausgetauscht hat.  Im Gespräch können sich manche Sorgen und Ängste mit denen man alleine nicht zurechtkommt, verflüchtigen oder es finden sich zusammen leichter Lösungen und der Stress wird kleiner, bei beiden.

Stressabbauend für beide Seiten ist es z. B. auch darüber zu sprechen, warum man wegen dieser oder jener krebsbedingten Beschwerden im Moment schlecht drauf ist und ein Bedürfnis nach Ruhe und Abstand hat.

  Über die Krankheit reden, heißt doch nicht als Kranker im Mittelpunkt stehen zu wollen oder sich gar an der Krankheit zu weiden. Zwei für mich sehr seltsame, nicht nachvollziehbare Gedanken. Ebenso wie die Beschränkung der Gespräche auf wirtschaftliche Themen. Eine gute Beziehung ist doch keine Firma.

  Austausch in Selbsthilfegruppen zum Krankheitsverlauf oder über die Erfahrungen mit Therapien, das ist wichtig und hilfreich, aber Gespräche über meine psychische Verfassung, die führe ich lieber zuhause.

Franz

----------


## Michi1

Man muss doch nicht im Mittelpunkt stehen wenn das komplette Umfeld zwar von der Krankheit weiß aber das wars dann. Sie bekommen halt noch mit wann wie lange KK aber es werden dann keine weiteren Gespräche mehr geführt ausser mit Betroffenen einen Erfahrungsaustausch. Jetzt 4 Jahre nach OP lebe ich genau so weiter wie vorher. Kann aber nicht sagen das alles vorbei ist.

----------


## MartinWK

> Eine Krebsdiagnose trifft in einer Beziehung beide Seiten. 
> Warum sollte man die Erkrankung ausblenden und nicht darüber mit der Partnerin sprechen, wenn man sich bisher über alle Probleme ausgetauscht hat.  Im Gespräch können sich manche Sorgen und Ängste mit denen man alleine nicht zurechtkommt, verflüchtigen oder es finden sich zusammen leichter Lösungen und der Stress wird kleiner, bei beiden.


Da bin ich einer Meinung.
Stressabbauend für beide Seiten ist es z. B. auch darüber zu sprechen, warum man wegen dieser oder jener krebsbedingten Beschwerden im Moment schlecht drauf ist und ein Bedürfnis nach Ruhe und Abstand hat.[/QUOTE]
Das betrifft nur "Beziehungsstreß" abgebaut, Alleinstehende haben das Problem nicht. Insoweit ist mir unklar. wie das für jene eine schlechtere Prognose erzeugen soll.



> Über die Krankheit reden, heißt doch nicht als Kranker im Mittelpunkt stehen zu wollen oder sich gar an der Krankheit zu weiden. Zwei für mich sehr seltsame, nicht nachvollziehbare Gedanken.


Von "Wollen" war bei mir keine Rede. Das war vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich bezog mich auf die objektive Situation. Wenn ich der Einzige in einer Gruppe bin, der als Notarzt täglich schreckliche Verletzungen sieht, kann das für andere (Nichtärzte) ermüdend und stressig sein, nur eine Bemerkung oder Geschichte zu hören. Und selbst wenn der Austausch einigermaßen funktioniert, bin ich immer noch eine "besondere" Person. 



> Ebenso wie die Beschränkung der Gespräche auf wirtschaftliche Themen. Eine gute Beziehung ist doch keine Firma.


"Beziehung" meint hier wohl LAG (Lebensabschnittsgefährtinnen). Nun ja, wenn das eine Ehe oder eingetragene Partnerschaft ist, muß man für die Folgen der Leiden des Anderen einstehen, unabhängig von der jeweiligen eigenen oder gemeinsamen Empfindung. Unabhängig von der emotionalen Beziehung hat das Folgen für die wirtschaftliche und sexuelle Lage.
In den anderen Fällen geht vielleicht aus der Sicht einer Seite ein neuer Lebensabschnitt los...



> ... aber Gespräche über meine psychische Verfassung, die führe ich lieber zuhause.


Mitbetroffene helfen doch eher, durch ihr "Vorbild" die psychische Belastung zu verarbeiten. Die Partnerin ist und war in der Regel nicht in einer solchen Situation.

----------


## Optimist

> - 1 Das betrifft nur "Beziehungsstreß" abgebaut, Alleinstehende haben das Problem nicht. Insoweit ist mir unklar. wie das für jene eine schlechtere Prognose erzeugen soll.
> -2 Von "Wollen" war bei mir keine Rede. Das war vielleicht mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich bezog mich auf die objektive Situation. Wenn ich der Einzige in einer Gruppe bin, der als Notarzt täglich schreckliche Verletzungen sieht, kann das für andere (Nichtärzte) ermüdend und stressig sein, nur eine Bemerkung oder Geschichte zu hören. Und selbst wenn der Austausch einigermaßen funktioniert, bin ich immer noch eine "besondere" Person. 
> -3 "Beziehung" meint hier wohl LAG (Lebensabschnittsgefährtinnen). Nun ja, wenn das eine Ehe oder eingetragene Partnerschaft ist, muß man für die Folgen der Leiden des Anderen einstehen, unabhängig von der jeweiligen eigenen oder gemeinsamen Empfindung. Unabhängig von der emotionalen Beziehung hat das Folgen für die wirtschaftliche und sexuelle Lage. In den anderen Fällen geht vielleicht aus der Sicht einer Seite ein neuer Lebensabschnitt los...


Martin,
ein paar Anmerkungen zu deinen Antworten.

-1   Möchte hier auf einen älteren Beitrag verweisen, in dem verheiratete Männer bessere Überlebenschancen haben als Alleinstehende. 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...199#post111199

Zu diesem Thema waren wir damals schon unterschiedlicher Meinung. Aber das soll in einem Forum gelegentlich vorkommen.

- 2   Ob man eine "besondere Person" ist, hängt vom Betroffenen ab und vom Umfeld. Ich habe einige Zeit nach meiner Erstdiagnose, als ich merkte, das ich krankheitsbedingt einen Sonderstatus (wieviele Monate hast du noch? und ähnliches) erlangt hatte, im Bekanntenkreis immer versucht meine Erkrankung herunterzuspielen (neue Medikamente, gute Prognose usw). Das gelang mir auch und heute ist mein PK dort kein Thema mehr. Meinen wahren Erkrankungszustand, darüber wissen nur meine Familie und der engste Freundeskreis Bescheid. 

- 3   Kommt sicherlich vor, dass sich die Partnerin vom PK-Betroffenen trennt, aber ich sag mal ganz salopp, da waren die ersten Risse in der Beziehung schon vorher da.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Martin,
in #63 hast du gefragt: 



> ...Werden Frauen von PCa-Patienten häufiger krank? Sterben sie früher? Geht es ihnen besser, wenn sie den alten Nörgler und Jammerer verlassen haben?


Zu der Frage wie es den Frauen von PK-Patienten geht, gibt es kaum Untersuchungen.
Eine kleine Studie von 2018, eine Befragung von Frauen deren Männer an metastasierenden PK erkrankt waren und eine Hormontherapie erhielten, kommt zu dieser Aussage: 

 "_Viele der befragten Frauen fühlten sich isoliert, hatten Ängste und machten sich Sorgen über die mit der Erkrankung einhergehenden Veränderungen in ihrem Leben..._."

https://prostata-hilfe-deutschland.d...en-leiden-mit/

Vielleicht könnten (noch zu gründende) Selbsthilfegruppen "Frauen von PK-Betroffenen" eine Möglichkeit sein, die Isolation zu durchbrechen. 

Franz

----------


## MartinWK

Danke, Franz, für die Recherche. Da gibt es ja wirklich wenig.
Ich denke, dass eine isolierte Partnerin besser mit Freundinnen (und/oder Freunden) ausgehen oder diese einladen sollte als den Freundeskreis noch mehr zu vernachlässigen und eine neue Gruppe der "Betroffenen" aufzumachen. Für den Mann macht das doch keinen Unterschied. Die meisten Frauen unserer Generation haben doch ein eigenes Leben, einen Beruf, eben auch ein Leben außerhalb der Partnerschaft.

----------


## Jennywenny

Irgendwie hat diese Einstellung auch was:-) Ich denke alle haben Recht...alle...es geht nicht darum Recht zu behalten. Verschiedenes hilft unterschiedlichen Leuten....mit anderen Worten...Jeder ist en Individuum. Dem einen hilft es sein Lebensstil zu ändern, dem anderne hilft es sich zu entspannen und die Ärzte "machen lassen". Alles ist richtig. Und niemand darf dafür angegriffen werden. 



> Guten Morgen Briele. Ih werde immer Belächelt, ist auch schon bei der AHB von einem Arzt gewesen, weil ich immer sage das ich mir keine Gedanken mache die Ärzte werden schon wissen was für mich besser ist. Ich lese zwar hier im Forum mit aber es hat mich eigentlich noch keiner Verunsichern können. Meine OP ist jetz 1,5 Jahre her und Bestrahlungen hatte ich auch schon aber sonst fühle ich mich wohl in meiner Haut und mache mir keine großen Gedanken drüber. Nächstes Monat habe ich wieder einen Termin und mir wurde auch gesagt das ich wegen meiner Inkontinenz auch noch was machen kann. Lasse mich Überraschen. Das Leben ist zu schön um es sich zu versauern.

----------


## Michi1

Jennywenny, ich weiß nicht wie du diese Aussage von mir gefunden hast und warum, aber ich habe immer noch diese Einstellung. Vor zwei Jahren wurde mir ein künstlicher Schließmuskel implantiert und ich bin zufrieden und mache wieder alles mit, ich komme z.B. gerade von der Toskana. Leider ist der Wert des PSA wieder gestiegen und ich bekomme eine Hormontherapie von der ich bis jetzt keine Nebenwirkungen habe. PSA ist wieder in Ordnung.

----------


## KatharinaM

Davon habe ich auch schon immer des öfteren gehört dass Stress die Entstehung von Krebs begünstigen kann. Ich habe auch schon jede Menge Berichte gelesen dass man mit Hilfe von Mediation auch die Entstehung von Krebs verhindern könnte. Wenn ihr wollt such ich euch diese Berichte noch mal heraus.

----------


## Stefan1

> Davon habe ich auch schon immer des öfteren gehört dass Stress die Entstehung von Krebs begünstigen kann.


Moins,
dann hätte ich NIE Krebs oder 2 Herzinfarkte bekommen dürfen . . . !

----------


## lutzi007

> Davon habe ich auch schon immer des öfteren gehört dass Stress die Entstehung von Krebs begünstigen kann. Ich habe auch schon jede Menge Berichte gelesen dass man mit Hilfe von Mediation auch die Entstehung von Krebs verhindern könnte. Wenn ihr wollt such ich euch diese Berichte noch mal heraus.


Ich befürchte, dass die Zusammenhänge nicht ganz so einfach sind.
Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, ein entspanntes Leben mit einem Minimum an negativem Stress zu führen, dass sich dieses bestimmt positiv auf das Allgemeinbefinden auswirken wird.
Lutz

----------


## Optimist

Bitte zur Thematik *Stress, Ursachen, Studien*  etwas zurücklesen, so ab #45.

Stress, Stressabau durch Medidation hört sich vielversprechend an, aber wenn du voll im Stress bist, dann wird Medidation eine Aufgabe mehr und leider ein weiterer Stressfaktor.

Franz

----------


## Hartmut S

Guten Morgen lieber Franz,

wir könnten auch schon hier anfangen zu lesen.  :L&auml;cheln: 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...5522#post95522 

Ich war zum Glück mein Leben lang stressfrei, habe aber trotzdem Krebs bekommen.
Den einzigen Stress, den ich hatte war der, als ich versuchte das Rauchen aufzugeben.
Damit ich keinen Herzinfarkt bekomme, rauche ich lieber wieder.
Klingt doof, aber damit bin ich bisher gut gefahren, und so viele Jahre lebe ich ja nun auch nicht mehr, um mir über das Rauchen ernsthafte Gedanken machen zu müssen.
Meditieren könnte ich nicht, weil meine kleinen Hunde da nicht mitmachen würden. Die spielen lieber.
Das soll aber nicht heissen, dass es bestimmten Menschen nicht hilft.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## lutzi007

> Bitte zur Thematik *Stress, Ursachen, Studien*  etwas zurücklesen, so ab #45.
> 
> Stress, Stressabau durch Medidation hört sich vielversprechend an, aber wenn du voll im Stress bist, dann wird Medidation eine Aufgabe mehr und leider ein weiterer Stressfaktor.
> 
> Franz


Stimmt!
Daran denken viele nicht. Wenn ich mich gestresst fühle und mir sagt dann jemand: "Mache dies, mache das, stelle deine Ernährung um, mache Sport, ändere dein Leben, meditiere, …"
So geht es mir dann noch schlechter, weil der Stress für mich immer größer wird.
Vielleicht einfach nur mal innehalten, langsam ein- und ausatmen und dann gucken, wie es weitergehen könnte...  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Darum habe ich in meinen Leben noch nichts geändert, trotz diesem blöden PK. Das können andere machen, ich nicht. Ich lasse mir doch nichts vorschreiben.

----------


## Markus K

> Bitte zur Thematik *Stress, Ursachen, Studien*  etwas zurücklesen, so ab #45.
> 
> Stress, Stressabau durch Medidation hört sich vielversprechend an, aber wenn du voll im Stress bist, dann wird Medidation eine Aufgabe mehr und leider ein weiterer Stressfaktor.
> 
> Franz


Natürlich hat Meditation vielseitige positive Effekte. Meiner Meinung nach sollte man das Stress-Problem in der Ursache anpacken. Ich gehe davon aus, dass "halb-herziges Abschalten" nicht einen ganzen Berg von Stress zu Nichte macht.
Ziel sollte es sein, ein ausgeglichenes Leben zu führen. 

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Stress zum großen Teil unterbewusst entsteht. Oft denkt man gar nicht, wie stark gestresst man eigentlich ist.

LG Markus

----------


## endlich

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es einen Zusammenhang gibt zwischen einer angespannten Stoffwechsellage durch Stress und der Entstehung von Krebs.

Was bei solchen Diskussionen aber oft implizit mitschwingt, und das stört mich gewaltig, ist, dass wenn man Stress vermeidet, man keinen Krebs bekommt - ergo sind die, die Stress nicht vermeiden, dann auch selbst Schuld, wenn sie Krebs bekommen, sie hätten ihn ja vermeiden können. So einfach ist es nämlich, finde ich, nicht.

Um zur Ruhe zu kommen, gibt es aber eine Menge guter Strategien, und ich finde es auch positiv, dass in letzter Zeit wieder ein größerer Fokus auf Achtsamkeit und Selbstfürsorge gelegt wird.
Ich habe da letztens einen ganz interessanten Artikel gelesen, in dem zum Beispiel (natürlich studienbasiert, diese aber leider nicht verlinkt) behauptet wird, dass 15 Minuten Meditation auf die Psyche und den Kopf wie 1 Tag Urlaub wirken (Quelle: https://www.gesundheitszentrale.eu/1...itieren_gesund).
Trotzdem glaube ich, dass viele Leute sich weniger Stress gar nicht "leisten" können oder aus anderen Gründen von solchen Strategien nicht profitieren können.

Was sagt ihr dazu - interpretiere ich da zu viel hinein oder habt ihr auch manchmal das Gefühl, dass mit einem mit der Stressfrage - wenn auch nicht gleich Schuld - zumindest ein schlechtes Gewissen gemacht wird?

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Was sagt ihr dazu - interpretiere ich da zu viel hinein oder habt ihr auch manchmal das Gefühl, dass mit einem mit der Stressfrage - wenn auch nicht gleich Schuld - zumindest ein schlechtes Gewissen gemacht wird?


Den Kontakt mit solchen Menschen sollte man minimieren. Ich kenne das leider auch.
Meine Devise dazu: Diesen Schuh sollte man sich als Betroffener auf keinen Fall anziehen. Alles, was Dich runterzieht ... vermeiden. 
Gruß 
Lutz

----------

